# Pieman - Bringing Sexy Back



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow what a year it has been for me. This time last year I was living in Sydney by Bondi Beach living the good life. I was training like a champ and just getting started on would be come a successful cut and become the strongest I have ever been. However with a mixture of family issues and the desire to change jobs I came back to the UK in June/July.

Its been a hard year with a lot of lows, but also I'm a very good place now so mission accomplished there. However it has come at a cost. I've only have about 2 months of decent gym time since being back and most of the year i've been living out of a suitcase whether in a hotel or at family places. That coupled with new job and other pressures (and ****ty English food) I've packed on the pounds especially over the past few months with no training and an American diet whilst i've been in Boston. Far too much boozing. Coupled with a Christmas with Italian in Laws. I'm now 10KG heavier than I was in March and the biggest I have been since I was a rugby player at uni.

However I know my ****, I'm ready and raring to go. I wasn't going to start this log until I was back from training next month and will have a regular routine, but I though if I start now I can use peer pressures from the people reading this to not go too far off piste.

So the real training commences in a months time, but I will do what I can to set a solid platform until then.

I am a lifetime natty so far, that may change, but I will document that all they way in here if I do, but for now, it remains the same.

I was at 86.5KG when I got on the scales yesterday. no idea on BF. with the aim of getting to 77K at 10% BF and building up to a lean 80KG. It might take deviations, but you can see the journey here. (pics to come)

I'm 32 as of this week and a paltry 5'6". Life time best lifts of B:120KG S:160KG and DL:215KG

lets do this


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

have fun with it all mate! You seem pretty clued up on training and diet so be good to see your progress.

Bank the pics up!

5,6!!!! bet you look quite big atm then


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm off to Boston next week and this week has been the only 2nd week I have used a barbell since mid November. It has been a maintence thing as i'm off to the US next week for a fortnight and useless hotel gym.

so did a steady full body today

Squat

100KG x 5

120KG x 5

125KG x 5

130KG x 5

Incline Bench

80KG x 8, x 8, x 6

60KG x 10, x 8

Chins 5 sets of BW

some light DB flies and rope pushdonws.

Weak by my standards, but I can get strength back quick hopefully


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

get some progress pics up mate as well. I am more than positive we will see some big changes in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Just out of interest - where are your Italian in-laws from mate? I live in Italy and know the country pretty well. My missus is Italian.

They say that the further south you get the more paranoid and jealous the birds get..

Apart from that I echo the post from Sambuca - you seem very well versed on diet and training.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Subbed for sexy pics! :laugh:

Good luck mate! When back in the routine you won't need it though.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Subbed mate. Top guy! Smash it!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> get some progress pics up mate as well. I am more than positive we will see some big changes in the upcoming weeks.


they will come, you might need sunglasses though :thumbup1:



Bull Terrier said:


> Just out of interest - where are your Italian in-laws from mate? I live in Italy and know the country pretty well. My missus is Italian.
> 
> They say that the further south you get the more paranoid and jealous the birds get..
> 
> Apart from that I echo the post from Sambuca - you seem very well versed on diet and training.


Nottingham lol, but her Dad is Sardinian and her Mum is from Andaluca (of something like that. a small place in the north)

She is the Jealous type so go knows how bad they are down south eeeeek



bigtommay said:


> Subbed for sexy pics! :laugh:
> 
> Good luck mate! When back in the routine you won't need it though.


hey mate, great to have you on board



robc1985 said:


> Subbed mate. Top guy! Smash it!


nice words from a really cool guy, appreciated


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Im in. Cant miss out on this one.

Smash it mate!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Forgot to takea pic of my lunch. (BE WARNED THERE WILL BE FOOD PORN)

i had haddock on bulgar wheat mixed with, slow roasted peppers and parsley topped with a fried egg. mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED SUBBED


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm off to Boston next week and this week has been the only 2nd week I have used a barbell since mid November. It has been a maintence thing as i'm off to the US next week for a fortnight and useless hotel gym.
> 
> so did a steady full body today
> 
> ...


Weak:thumbdown:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

ooooh nice just caught this. subbed

(ignore the troll below, he's looking fed, let him starve of attention)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DigIt said:


> ooooh nice just caught this. subbed
> 
> (ignore the troll below, he's looking fed, let him starve of attention)


i was going to respond, but yeah, best ignore its not worth it



Matt 1 said:


> youre 32!?
> 
> always thought you werr around 20 lol


I'm a baby faced asassin


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

All the best with this mate.....


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good luck with it, mate, I'll be watching and learning, I've got to lose the back fat before summer! Lol

Have you worked out your macros?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good luck with it, mate, I'll be watching and learning, I've got to lose the back fat before summer! Lol
> 
> Have you worked out your macros?


To be honest. I just make sure I hit enough protein and try and eat as little as possible on low days. I eat a lot of eggs and meat with fat on so I find no issues about balanced macros


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed pieman, you gonna be doing your upper/lower?

I'm loving it btw!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

oh here, wheres this natty routine that you have suggested for little tommay and EL man? i must have a gander

not getting out of starting strength yet, but it doesnt help to see what else is working for the boys :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> Subbed pieman, you gonna be doing your upper/lower?
> 
> I'm loving it btw!


I'm not sure tbh. I think it might be too much volume on a cut. I'm going to start of with a 3x week full body and then see where I am at after a few week. I am thinking I will end up doing a custom variation 5/3/1 which I did before which is quite similar to my UL in format



DigIt said:


> oh here, wheres this natty routine that you have suggested for little tommay and EL man? i must have a gander
> 
> not getting out of starting strength yet, but it doesnt help to see what else is working for the boys :thumbup1:


stay on SS as long as you can still make gains on it, you will do better in the long term. I have posted the routine in the natty lifting section.

I wrote Tommy a personalised routine because he could only hit the gym 3x time a week


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

SUBBED. Good luck


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

DigIt said:


> oh here, wheres this natty routine that you have suggested for little tommay and EL man? i must have a gander
> 
> not getting out of starting strength yet, but it doesnt help to see what else is working for the boys :thumbup1:


Cough cough. What's this little tommay business? Ive been considering changing my name to mahoosive tommay :lol:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> stay on SS as long as you can still make gains on it, you will do better in the long term. I have posted the routine in the natty lifting section.
> 
> I wrote Tommy a personalised routine because he could only hit the gym 3x time a week


i will be mate, loving it and want to get the most out of it

well that's like myself i can only go 3x a week but i'll have a look and see whats what


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Cough cough. What's this little tommay business? Ive been considering changing my name to mahoosive tommay :lol:


knew i'd get a rise outa ye:whistling:

training today man?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i will be mate, loving it and want to get the most out of it
> 
> well that's like myself i can only go 3x a week but i'll have a look and see whats what


ask him to email you the routines I sent him. But definitely stick on SS as long as possible. Just start adding in extra arm work moderately


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> ask him to email you the routines I sent him. But definitely stick on SS as long as possible. Just start adding in extra arm work moderately


The natty - full body power/upper/lower routine ?  Deadlift 2x and squat 3x per week routine?

That one toughened me up :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

For those of you that care I wrote a mini-article/rant

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/209040-train-right-level-you-you-dont-want-advanced-heres-why.html#post3838417

a few of you guys might be interested if need something to help you fall asleep


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Excellent stuff mate. I wish i'd read something like that 2 or so years ago.

Not many articles like that around unfortunately.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> ask him to email you the routines I sent him. But definitely stick on SS as long as possible. Just start adding in extra arm work moderately


yep we're on the same page. have been doing a set of curls at the end of most sessions


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Few cheeky BB curls sat nicely with me for the assistance stuff


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> For those of you that care I wrote a mini-article/rant
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/209040-train-right-level-you-you-dont-want-advanced-heres-why.html#post3838417
> 
> *a few of you guys might be interested if need something to help you fall asleep*


mmmm diazepam 

good luck with this pal


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Wow what a year it has been for me. This time last year I was living in Sydney by Bondi Beach living the good life. I was training like a champ and just getting started on would be come a successful cut and become the strongest I have ever been. However with a mixture of family issues and the desire to change jobs I came back to the UK in June/July.
> 
> Its been a hard year with a lot of lows, but also I'm a very good place now so mission accomplished there. However it has come at a cost. I've only have about 2 months of decent gym time since being back and most of the year i've been living out of a suitcase whether in a hotel or at family places. That coupled with new job and other pressures (and ****ty English food) I've packed on the pounds especially over the past few months with no training and an American diet whilst i've been in Boston. Far too much boozing. Coupled with a Christmas with Italian in Laws. I'm now 10KG heavier than I was in March and the biggest I have been since I was a rugby player at uni.
> 
> ...


Bringing sexy back:confused:

Bitch you the reason it left


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Last gym session again for a few weeks (excluding the hotel one which i don't count) as i'm off to Boston on Monday for nearly 2 weeks then to Berlin for a stag party. Then the real work begins.

Today i kept is easy as I have a lot of work to do this weekend and can do without DOMs.

*Deadlift *(wanted to see where I was at)

100KG x 5

130KG x 5

150KG x 5

170 x 3

180 x 2

185 x 2

190 x 1 (form went to pot here)

not as bad as i was expecting

*Front squats*

60KG x 8

80KG x 8

90KG x8 (x4) last set form wasn't great

*CGBP*

80KG x 8 (x4)

ss/

*Chins*

BW x 8-10 reps

*Behind neck press*

50KG x8 (x4)

SS w/

*bro curls*

14KG x 10

then a job home viaa tescos

The missus is taking me out for a surprise dinner toight and seeing me italian nonna tomorrow so probably a lot of food. Then the dreaded work trip. -14 on wednesday, Don't any of you ****s complain about England being cold


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's the advantage of behind the neck press over regular military press mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> What's the advantage of behind the neck press over regular military press mate?


for many it will hit the medial (side) delts more than the front delts. I am very front delt dominant from years of poor form with bench press and I am trying to isolate my medial delts to bring them up as they are a weak point for me.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> What's the advantage of behind the neck press over regular military press mate?


simple answer it activates more posterior muscles than anterior muscles - a nice medial point as simon has said


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

so i am back in Boston and its's minus -3 and about to get a whole lot colder this week.

I am staying in a new hotel this week and it actually has a hald decent gym. No squat racl (but a smith), but it has a bench and an oly bar. Loads of machines and a good selection of dumbells. Considering the equipment and the fact my diet has slimp to no chance of staying in deficit I am going against my nature and going to do a volume split. Shock horror I know. Don't worry i will be back to power orientated training in a fortnight.

Today

Chest/Shoulders/abs

I feel dirty.

Time to eat


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

back/ bis/ tris today

actually enjoyed this. It was nice working in the 10 rep range on my back. I did a fair bit of volume too, my back tends to take it pretty well. Got bored on the arm stuff, but i have a big pump which is fun i suppose. shame my arms will be back to normal size tomorrow.

Had a chat with the missus today and I think there is a little more progress on aas front, I am going to send her some research and she is going to read it, but we agreed i am going to lose some more fat first.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Some good developments all round then. 

I really hope you get the go ahead with it mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

whats your job if you dont mind me asking


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> whats your job if you dont mind me asking


I work in sales for an American software company. Really cool company, fast growing. I'm out here training. They are really good an investing in people


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ah thats sounds good! so your travelling will just be UK based in the future?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ah thats sounds good! so your travelling will just be UK based in the future?


For the foreseeable near future. They are opening an office in Asia I would like to get involved in. They also have an Australian office and wouldn't mind heading back to there either.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

two thumbs for aus!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

That's where I would like to finish. I had 3.5 great years there


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Jeepers, i am going to get some workouts in. Its so hard to avoid food here.

My company are only prepaying my hotel and breakfast and the rest I have to expense and eating out all the time drains the cash flow as expense take 4 weeks to get back from the submission deadline.

I was planning on avoiding brekkie, but if its free, i might as well. I am smashing the eggs at the moment. I had scrabbled eggs, eggs benedict and egg white fritarte on the same same plate this morning, with a sausage for extra protein too lol.

We had to do a working lunch so they ordered in pizza. Too hard to resist. Just meat and veg for dinner for me tonight.

In all fairness I did well last night, about 10 of us went to an italian restaurent where the food portions are comedy big. And I mean huge. I had pork/beef/veal meatballs for starters and steak and chips for dinner, but i id well and only ate half the chips. To control myself I moved the plate on a table 2 rows away so i wouldn't pick at them.

I have to prepare a presenation tonight, but will get a legs and core session in before dinner.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Another weekend in Boston. More mountains of food and beer consumed. I got an upper body session in on Friday

I woke up early today do did shoulders and arms.

Just making a note I did 4x10 with 65lbs DBs. Other exercises included chins, laterals, rope extentions, curls and machine press.

Will keep the diet tidy during the week and try and get some cardio in too


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Where are you upto on the sexy scale now mate? 

Good to see your managing to get some workouts in now.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i'm still a tubby bundle of love. The trimming will take place from next week onwards. Saying that. I am going to do some cardio now. So a double session on a monday. That will shave off a few of those curley fries


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Wow what a year it has been for me. This time last year I was living in Sydney by Bondi Beach living the good life. I was training like a champ and just getting started on would be come a successful cut and become the strongest I have ever been. However with a mixture of family issues and the desire to change jobs I came back to the UK in June/July.
> 
> Its been a hard year with a lot of lows, but also I'm a very good place now so mission accomplished there. However it has come at a cost. I've only have about 2 months of decent gym time since being back and most of the year i've been living out of a suitcase whether in a hotel or at family places. That coupled with new job and other pressures (and ****ty English food) I've packed on the pounds especially over the past few months with no training and an American diet whilst i've been in Boston. Far too much boozing. Coupled with a Christmas with Italian in Laws. I'm now 10KG heavier than I was in March and the biggest I have been since I was a rugby player at uni.
> 
> ...


Deffinetly following this mate. You've been a massive help. Go smash it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

got a 40 minuite cardio session in before dinner. 10 mins run (can't tolerate tredmills). Did 10 mins of circuit stuff and then 20 minutes on the bike.

I really enjoyed the bike machine. It had a screen and stering wheel and the difficult of the track fits in the course on the screen so it was like an interactive game and i really pushed myself. I could get into that. Shame i only had it this time. I might have to give spinning a go when i'm back


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> got a 40 minuite cardio session in before dinner. 10 mins run (can't tolerate tredmills). Did 10 mins of circuit stuff and then 20 minutes on the bike.
> 
> I really enjoyed the bike machine. It had a screen and stering wheel and the difficult of the track fits in the course on the screen so it was like an interactive game and i really pushed myself. I could get into that. Shame i only had it this time. I might have to give spinning a go when i'm back


Good luck with the spinning mate...brutal

Although the scenery is often quite nice


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Another cardio session. 35 mins of cardio (loving the cycling machine, am definitely going to look into spinning when i'm back) and 15 mins of legs and abs with no rest.

I'm going to celebrate the nearing of the end of executive hotel living by maxing out room service. Oyster, Salmon and veggies ordered with a nice white californian on the side (wine that is).

Dare I say I have enjoyed the cardio. A nice sign.

I have been working on a plan for my training in my head and I think i know what I am going to do. Although when cutting i tend to be fairly instinctive.

I want to cut down to 80KG first and this will be a mixture of power training, probably 3 x week full body and lots of cardio/sport. Thats all i am going to let you into for now on that phase.

Once I get there, I will move to a recomp phase and split things up and do a more volume orientated training and massively reduce the cardio. Then as I get to 10-12% I will make a judgement call based on the mirror what happens next.

I'm fairly happy with my overal mass I think, i just want to see whats underneath this flub. Then once happy, see how strong I can get then


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Subbing in 

I really need to start myself a journal


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Would love to see portions of some of these dishes :whistling:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Would love to see portions of some of these dishes :whistling:


 last night

 another night


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

So yummy :sad:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

*caution thread may contain food related pornography*


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

OK so I finally go a work out back in London and gymbox. I am back in the UK for the next 12 days then Boston for 5 then back to normal life it seems for the not to distance future. I hope.

It seems that you need to squat more than once a month to keep strength, funny that. 

Warm up

Squat

90KG x 5

110KG x 5

120KG x 5

130KG x 5 (was losing form too  )

OHP

40 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 5

65 x3 (fail)

BOR (strict form)

60KG x 5

70KG x 5

80KG x 5

85KG x 5

90KG x 5 (form still strict and clean)

95KG x 5 this felt really odd, still got it, but not perfect form. I realised after I had 35 on one side and 40 on the other  However that is actually a *PR* in fact I think 90 was too lol and I will take it.

Definitely wasn't execting that, I haven't done a pronated grip row in a long time. Maybe the curls in the gym paid off :lol:

Bench

50KG x 5

70KG x 5

90KG x 5

100KG x 3 (didn't feel right, whether the OHP had fatigued me or lack of practice, wasn't happening today)

ss with pull ups (approx 40)

Did 2 x 5 with 40KGs on the dumbells

and 1 x BF to failure on dips (about 30) on the way out.

Its going to take a little while to get strength back, but a PR out of the blue is OK


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks bloody good for a first session back, especially with a pb! Good work mate.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice one on the pb mate. Bet it felt good to be back doing those workouts


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Nice one on the pb mate. Bet it felt good to be back doing those workouts


On the last two grinding reps I actually thought "Tommy is stronger than me" lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> On the last two grinding reps I actually thought "Tommy is stronger than me" lol


Hahaha brilliant... That just made me spit my pre-bed shake everywhere :lol:

Its your fault mate, you taught me how to get strong! 

You'll be back soon mate :thumbup1:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> OK so I finally go a work out back in London and gymbox. I am back in the UK for the next 12 days then Boston for 5 then back to normal life it seems for the not to distance future. I hope.
> 
> It seems that you need to squat more than once a month to keep strength, funny that.
> 
> ...


Weak [email protected]


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

You are a beast.

Mind if I ask what you do in Boston?


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> OK so I finally go a work out back in London and gymbox. I am back in the UK for the next 12 days then Boston for 5 then back to normal life it seems for the not to distance future. I hope.
> 
> It seems that you need to squat more than once a month to keep strength, funny that.
> 
> ...


Top stuff mate, got to be happy with that!! Well done. Like you said when you get a bit more routine back work wise and your not spending half your life at 25000ft gym will be a lot easier!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Hahaha brilliant... That just made me spit my pre-bed shake everywhere :lol:
> 
> Its your fault mate, you taught me how to get strong!
> 
> You'll be back soon mate :thumbup1:


Our weight will meet in the middle then we can work on bring the lifts up together. Hand in hand. Nohomo (well not too much **** :lol: )



robc1985 said:


> Weak [email protected]


until i can do a double BW squat for reps I am not happy.



Tom90 said:


> You are a beast.
> 
> Mind if I ask what you do in Boston?


thanks you Sir. I work for a Boston based company i have recently joined and they have a 3 month training program for new employees in my role. A lot of the new guys are yanks so they fly in fly out. But the brits head out there for a few weeks each time and then do the rest at home on east coast hours. They would ideally like you there full time, but respect you have families and lives you need to be in touch with. It's amazing how muchthey are spending. Human cost aside, i worked out itcost $2-3k a week for each person there and there normally 12-18 people in each session at a time. Mad. I better not screw this up



jafc said:


> Top stuff mate, got to be happy with that!! Well done. Like you said when you get a bit more routine back work wise and your not spending half your life at 25000ft gym will be a lot easier!!


I guess for safety reasons you can't have a squat rack on a plane :lol:

Anyway, I done some fasted cardio today.

1K run to gym

4 rounds on the punch bag

10 mins on the cross trainer

mini circuit

25KG sled pull (on a prowler)

10 press ups

25KG prowler push

repeat x 3 without stopping

then did all the same above again.

weighed in at 85.2 KG (i guess I should have done that before exercise so might be higher, but i was pretty hydrated and had pizza for dinner last night so was probably quite gycogen rich)

Ran 1K home

I'm in a ridiculously good mood. This morning exercise might catch on

thanks guys


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just caught up bud, great stuff so far....keep at it !!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Impressive that you did all that fasted! When I roll out of bed the first thing I have to do is eat lol, never tried fasted cardio, might give it a go tomorrow as it's the weekend


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have to say, I felt amazing after. Like on a proper buzz. Maybe its that or maybes its other stuff, i will put it to the test.

It wasn't planned, i just woke up and though i needed a break from powerpoint first thing in the morning


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

went to the birds gym today. Virgin active in the city. Absolutely huge. its bigger than most nightclubs. It even has a mini running track around the weights areas and a swimming pool. Not going to change from my gym though. Although it was nice to have TV screens to watch the rugby. Actually i think they have them in my gym, but i've never been in the cardio room lol.

Anyhoo, wasn't feeling super motivated, but got some work in

Squat

80KG x 5

100KG x 5

110KG x 5

120KG x 5

130KG x 5

132.5KG x 5

Incline Press 80 KG 5 x 5

Chins 5 x 10 (first time i've done 50 in 5 sets for a long time, maybe since i lived in oz)

then I did some tri's and close grip cable rows, then went home and played fifa. Spurs beating ****nal, even when fictional is fun


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Another cardio session today. I did about an hout all in all.

15 mins (run to the gym and back)

4 rounds on the heavy bag.

round 1. 2 punch combos

round 2. 3 punch combos

round 3. 4 punch combos

round 4. 5 punch combos

15 mins eliptical (nice and light on setting 10)

prowler/10 press up/sleb pull combo with 25KGs x 3 x 3

horrible, those things are brutal, I hope I get some carry over onto my squat for that sufferind.

Weighed myself before hand and it came up as 84.5KG, things are moving


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

How goes it boss? 

Epic cardio going on in here :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

all right, expect I manage to pull or twang a muscle in my neck/traps which is causing me pain. I can't pin point it either.

I had a full on morning so decided to go to the gym and let off some steam today, but my injury prevented me from doing to much. I wanted to deadlift but that was a no go. So i did a simple light beach workout.

Decline bench

60 x 5 (x2)

80 x 5

90 x 5

95 x 5

100 x 5

102.5 x 3

105 x 3

kept away from failure and kept form good.

hammerstrength incline bench 80 x 10 (x4)

Then i did the follow exercises, not many sets in the 10 rep range

cable flies from bottom position

some db curls

push downs

abs.

was annoyed I couldn't do a real workout, but it got me out the house.

Weighed in at 83.6KG this cutting lark is easy.

editI also just had fried eggs and bacon PWO mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you eating in a calorie defecit and doing cardio, or are you using cardio to get you into a calorie defecit?

I've never found cutting easy tbh :sad:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Are you eating in a calorie defecit and doing cardio, or are you using cardio to get you into a calorie defecit?
> 
> I've never found cutting easy tbh :sad:


At the moment both, well i think so anyway. When you are fat you can get away with a really heavy deficit so long as you get the training right and the protein in. I'm not counting macros or calories just yet. I don't see the point. I think i can lose the first bit without too much hassle. especially whilst I am working from home a lot. I am one of the few that will eat more sensibly at home. weird.

Saying that. I think i'm back in the hotel in Boston next week. Any it's like an exam week so i imagine thursday will be a feast and **** up and i have a wedding this weekend. So better get the heavy deficit in ahead :lol:

I do appreciate much has been lost so far is water, but its fun seeing the scale go down anyway


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Are you eating in a calorie defecit and doing cardio, or are you using cardio to get you into a calorie defecit?
> 
> I've never found cutting easy tbh :sad:


you play Rugby don't you?

I'm also considering playing some rugby when I get back from Boston. Nothing too commited. Just the end of the season in the 3rds. Where i can just have a run about and see if i like it and if so i might give it a last go


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah I play, kinda got roped into that game when I was on DNP, couldn't get out of it. I've not gone back yet though, gonna wait until I put on a bit of size before I go back.

I keep getting people asking me if I'm sick, or they tell me I need to eat something. One of the boys in work told me to be careful when I walked over a drain earlier, implying I could fall down it :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah I play, kinda got roped into that game when I was on DNP, couldn't get out of it. I've not gone back yet though, gonna wait until I put on a bit of size before I go back.
> 
> I keep getting people asking me if I'm sick, or they tell me I need to eat something. One of the boys in work told me to be careful when I walked over a drain earlier, implying I could fall down it :lol:


that sounds like Bulking talk! :devil2:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> that sounds like Bulking talk! :devil2:


Yeah baby. Following the DNP protocol of sticking too 1800 calories a day when you come off, to minimise fat gain while your T3 levels go back to normal. 2nd March is when I'm up to 3500 cals, 500 over maintenance, gonna start using injectable dbol around that time too.

TIME FOR SOME GAAAAIIINNZZZZZZZZ


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I know the neck/trap feeling too well. Lets hope its nothing similar. I couldnt even walk the first day so probably not as bad.

When you said about a high deficit being okay when fatter, what sort of approx body fat percentage do you think this applies from?

Well done on the loss so far. First small steps of the big transformation


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I know the neck/trap feeling too well. Lets hope its nothing similar. I couldnt even walk the first day so probably not as bad.
> 
> When you said about a high deficit being okay when fatter, what sort of approx body fat percentage do you think this applies from?
> 
> Well done on the loss so far. First small steps of the big transformation


Anything over 15% and you can get away with 1k comfortably. Over 25% and over 2k is fine. Although any more would probably be cardio induced


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Been mega busy recently. Had loads of work on last week and went to a wedding at the weekend in the lake disctrict (which was ace), but not great for the diet or gym.

I tried going to the gym on sunday byt it was closing as i got there (derp).

I am not back in Boston, but at the gym with the decent hotel. Got a decent workout in

*Upper Push*

Flat bench 225lbs x 5 (x2)

205 x 8

185 x 10

165 x 10

fark these were smoking my triceps. I don't really do reverse pyramids, but maybe its a good way to bring up my triceps

DB press

60lbs x 6 too heavy

50 x 6, x 8, x 10, x 8

other stuff, didn't really measure weights, but was in the 6-10 rep range

some pull ups

hulk cable flies (completely made up name)

tricep push down

some curls

DB raises

rubber band facepulls

am starving. I woke up at 4am local time, started working on a presentation and now its time to stuff my face. (will hit the cardio tonight)


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

damn thats some pressing man!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

just got back from Lunch.

Fried Cod, Prawns and Scallops with some fries. Feelfatman. But satisfied.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> just got back from Lunch.
> 
> Fried Cod, Prawns and Scallops with some fries. Feelfatman. But satisfied.


YOLO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> just got back from Lunch.
> 
> Fried Cod, Prawns and Scallops with some fries. Feelfatman. But satisfied.


Pieman hows it going? You having any cheat days? Pie's for your cheat?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Pieman hows it going? You having any cheat days? Pie's for your cheat?


I actually don't eat pies that much to be honest lol. However Simonthechipman doesn't sound as catchy.

I struggle to not be 100% cheat meals whilst in the US. I think i'm going to go the ****loads of cardio route. I love my food too much.

I normally do something similar to IF, but its impossible to do it over here as my body clock is screwed and it feels like lunchtime when I wake up and I'm craving a huge meal at 2pm and then everyone goes out to a restaurant in the evening and the room service is all really rich foods. firstworldproblems


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I actually don't eat pies that much to be honest lol. However Simonthechipman doesn't sound as catchy.
> 
> I struggle to not be 100% cheat meals whilst in the US. I think i'm going to go the ****loads of cardio route. I love my food too much.
> 
> I normally do something similar to IF, but its impossible to do it over here as my body clock is screwed and it feels like lunchtime when I wake up and I'm craving a huge meal at 2pm and then everyone goes out to a restaurant in the evening and the room service is all really rich foods. firstworldproblems


Haha, I bet it is hard work over there resisting temptation!

Good luck with it all anyway pal will keep checking in


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

It does sound like an extremely difficult situation. Just keep at the cardio  i too wouldnt want to pass up that food lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Did a 50 mins cardio session too including a very tough 30 min bike ride. My thighs hurt more than after squats. Done some abs too.

I ordered chicken salad from room service for the healthy option. But it had so much cheese and dressing in it I don't think it was that low calorie. Lol. I'm going to train 2x a day to balance the food intake.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Today am fasted back and bi's

*BB row*

Worked up to 205lbs

then done higher reps backing off 20lbs at a time and finishing with a rest pause set of 135lbs

*Shrugs* with 135lbs, stupid light, but couldn't be ****d to put more weight on

*Wide grip pull ups*

4 x 8

*Abs and back extention super set*

*DB rows*

70lbs x 4 x 8-10

*EZ bar curls*

60lbs i think??? 3 sets

Then had a massive breakfast.

Eggs benedict, large scrambled eggs with salmon, bacon, potato hash, half a chicken sausage (was minging and really sugary WTF?). Loads of coffee and a bowl of fruit n berries to finish.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm going to add in some media to make this less boring. Song listening to now. Nicolas Jaar - time for us. Absolutely great track with good headphones or bassy speakers. Not really workout music, but great for computer and food coma time


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

funky

i listen to some ambient/electro when doing low intensity cardio


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DigIt said:


> funky
> 
> i listen to some ambient/electro when doing low intensity cardio


you are going to love the new addition to this log. Download all of Nicolas Jaars mixes, the guy is a ****ing genius. His XLR8R podcast is one of my favourite mixes of all time. Great shagging album too 

http://www.xlr8r.com/podcast/2011/02/nicolas-jaar

in fact download everything he has done and whilst I'm here I will throw a few nice tracks outof generosity


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So last trup to Boston done and out of the way. Time to get serious.

Decided to a power day and test some maxes.

*Squat*

150KG x1 (not very happy with that  )

*Power clean*

80KG x 2 (x3)

*Push Press*

80KG x1 I think my CNS was kicked then, should be able to do a lot more there)

Squat 100KG x 8 superset with Underhand rows 80KG x 8 (x2)

Decline bench 110KG x1

TIME TO GET LEAN!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I did a class at my gym on monday. It was brutal. Kind of cross fit, I was in hell for 30 mins.

The "warm up" was tiring and the session culminated with 12 minute circuits of front squats with a kettle bell, push press with the kettle ball then kettle bell swings. NON STOP for 12 minutes. I've had less back pumps from 4 plate deadlifting for reps.

My GF was ill so played good BF yesterday (and she cooked me steak in return)

Today I went for an AM session and stayed light and just did 30 mins.

DB Incline Press 36 x 8 (x3)

Cable flies

BB decline

Pull ups

Close grip cable pull down.

Just playing it by ear at the moment and think I will be going on madcow from Monday


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

All going well in here. 

You starting to see any changes mate?

You must be faf...in a non sexual way :laugh:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

looking forward to madcow updates


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ups and downs. I had my first full week in the London office of my new job and all went really well. The downside was i so busy I hardly got to the gym and i have a networking event with media clients, which meant booze and it was end of month drinks which i didn';t want to be a knob and not drink on. So not great. But work is more important.

I had a real ****ty workout today, i have no clue why i had no energy and was weak. My squats we pathetic. I did get 3 x 5 with 40KG dbs on the bench press which was OK i guess. I have decided the diet starts monday and havegone to sainsburys bought myself a nice pizza, a 2005 Rioja and some green and blacks choc for desert. a good 3K calorie meal there. I had Nandos for lunch too lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

also I am on here alot less as my iphone died and i'm on a 10 quid phone until the new HTC one comes out


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

and actually, if i can incline 36 3x8, then actually flat pressing 40s is rubbish.

Right. Bring on the wine


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nando's and pizza in the same day?! HERO.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

epic fail on the diet at the weekend. I did a L-man!

Diet has been spot on today. Off to do my first spinning class today! Wish me luck

yesterday i started Madcow. I had a horrible workout. Good job I started on a reset. What is happening on my squat.

Just for the record I am doing a modified Madcow. One change I will do is on monday is my last set is an AMRAP

The highlights are

*Squat*

120KG x 8

*DB Bench*

38KG x9

*Row*

85KG x8

addition work = legs light machine work

single leg curls

paused leg extension

glute kick back.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Look like good numbers to me, mate.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Look like good numbers to me, mate.


cheers mate, but seeing as i ramp up rather doing straight sets i should do better. But either way in 12 weeks i will be in PR town if i hit my targets. And fingers crossed i'll be 4KG lighter at least


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

85kg row is impressive! How strict is it?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> 85kg row is impressive! How strict is it?


I was doing pendlays here. pretty strict.

I can definitely row more with strict form. I am going to break the 100K barrier for the first time in the next few months. You are my witness to that statement


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Spin was brutal, but i made it through

*Weds*

*Squat*

60, 75, 90, 90 all x 5

*OHP*

not good, struggled with top set of x 5 will reset

*Deads*

105,125, 145, 165 all x5

then did some light-ish high rep shoulder stuff


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah man strong row!  100kg would be huge!

What are the scales and mirror saying so far mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I am seeing the inlaws tonight, so **** loads of pasta to forced fed to me tonight so decided to do my workout this AM. I have my routine on my work PC so i had to guess what it was as i forgot to write it down.

For my first AM and fast training in a long time, it was really good.

*Squat*

60 x 5 (x2)

80 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 5

130 x 3

100 x 8 (x2)

Form is feeling better, still not as good as it was

*DB bench*

benches were busy so warmed up on incline BB 60 x 5 (x2)

DBs now

32 x 5 (x2)

40 x 5

34 x 8 (x2)

*BB Rows off low boxes*

65KG x 5 (x2)

85KG x 5

90KG x 3

65KG x 10 (x2)

Some fluff at the end.

Chins ss/rope extensions over head 3 sets

facepulls ss/ flat bar push downs 2 sets

all the 'top weight' lifts went up with perfect form well so very happy, mind you i have started fairly low. So i am confident about the next few weeks at least. I also weighed in at under 83KG so i still losing weight. despite last weekend, but my diet has been great this week. Tonight it will falter, but i have plenty of wiggle room and will smash some cardio tomorrow.

Week one done. I need to lower the weight for OHP, but everything else is going well


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Yeah man strong row!  100kg would be huge!
> 
> What are the scales and mirror saying so far mate?


I think i could row 100KG now based on today's workout. I can see the difference in the mirror. My upper chest and arms always lose fat first. My love handles and lower abs are always last! Its a shame my phone died as i've lost my 'start' photos. I get the bird to take a photo of my tomorrow when i'm bloated after all the pasta i eat tonight


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Monday*

*Squat*

65, 80, 95, 110, 125 x 5 (felt surprisingly tough)

*DB Bench*

20 x 8

24 x 8

28 x 8

32 x 8

38 x 10

*BB Row*

50 x 5

55 x 5

65 x 5

75 x 5

85 x 8

*Fluff*

CGBP ss/ Wide Grip chins x 2/3

I did some BW dips as well

*TUESDAY AM*

cardio and Abs. I had a big weekend again, but weight is only slightly above 83KG, i blame mum on sunday!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Weds week 2*

Squat

60, 80, 100, 100 x 5

OHP

40, 40, 45, 55 x5

Deads

100, 130, 150, 170 x 5

then done some machine leg assistance

all quite comfortable. Still getting the swing of deads again, but it went up pretty well. the 150s flew up


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I did something at my gym called 'Broga' :lol:

it's a yoga run by a bodybuilder, its designed for men, but the class was half chicks. Bit of a gimmick, but **** me it was tough. Its done based on a body part split. Today was chest and shoulders. It was a lot tougher than i thought.

Want I wanted to work on is loosening my hips. Which I think are affecting my squat and I can thing tight hip flexors are causing me issues elsewhere, so I'm happy with that.

I hope it burnt a few extra cals too.

That combined with a ECA, i'm feeling rather alert this morning. Just had another coffee too


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yay, starting to notice some real changes in the mirror, this is good considering i have been half ****d with my diet. The missus has been saying i look alot different since getting back from Boston.

I feel i'm a good place mentally too. I went out to a restaurant. I went to a ridiculous expensive french/gormet indian (we had a half price deal though) and didn't drink and had a mixed grill and vegies. Fooking ace though. srill not cheap though, but it's amazing how much cheaper the deal is when you don't drink. My part of the meal was 22 and the birds was 47. The alkie!

Anyhoo, morning workout went very well. I am thinking the yoga might be a good long term investment.

*squat*

60,80, 95, 110 x 5

125 x 3

90 x 8

*DB Bench*

22,22,28,32, x 8

40 x 5

30 x 10

*BB Row*

50, 55, 65, 75 x 5

*90 x 10* with at least 4 more in the bank

80 x 10 (Underhand grip)

fluff

shoulders and arms. can't really do curls as i have pain down the side of my wrist


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

not bad ...and your natty too right ?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The 100k row is in sight!

Great stuff man!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

loganator said:


> not bad ...and your natty too right ?


100%

well did a low amount of clen a year ago, but I don't think that counts


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

just dawns on me. I have lost 2.5KG now, with no calorie counting, 1 protein shake and took a pre-workout once.

That's an OK month.

I think I'm going to step things up a notch. It's shame I have no smart phone as I loved the myfitnesspal app. There are beers in the office fridge and I am going to try and avoid them today too. Give me strength lord! I have a birthday party tonight!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I need to watch this closely now to see how its done.  dont be going talking about beers too much lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Before the birthday party i got in an extra cardio session (i'm such a loser) which burnt off 500 cals. I even kept a fairly lower alcohol intake for me too.

1 x beer, 2 double vodka and limes and a double JD and diet coke (which is about a net cals of +200)

No craving for greasy food on the way home either 

Fight club just started as i got home too.









*Saturday morning*

did a long overdue poo and got on scales (only water and protein shake this morning)

82.KG on the dot. result

Then I did a crossfit class. Nearly vomited after 90 seconds. I mean that literally

10 mins of this circuit non stop (admittedly i was resting very often)

5 push press (52.5KG)

10 Dead lifts (52.5KG)

15 box jumps (24")

took me 25 minutes to recover.

it was revolting, I don't think i can do that on such low calories. I might give it a miss until i start increasing calories.

Finished with 20-25 mins light jogging.

Things are ticking along nicely at the moment. I feel i'm in a good headspace to diet. I won't do things at this rate all the way through. sprint and steady works well for me in metaphorical terms when it comes to dieting. And I know i will be heavier on Monday with the England Wales rugby game and a family roast on Sunday. But i work hard at the week in training and the office to enjoy my weekends.

I'm a young man in my 30s, not a professional athlete


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sounds like you're doing great mate. You deserve to enjoy your weekend after that cardio workout :lol:

Thats last sentence is very true. You would think some folk are on the threshold of turning pro with what they write. Being in shape is great but you have to have a life also. Certain sacrifices arent worth it for the hobbybuilder lol...and thats what 99% on internet forums are. If i go to my kids biethday party im sure as hell havin a big piece of cake :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I actually failled to pig out on saturday.

I was so tired I never ate breakfast until 2pm and then I had an omlette with 3 slices of bacon and goats cheese with avocado salad.

Then some chips in the pub as the mains we like £20, plan was to have a few beers, watch the rugby then head home. But somehow a party ended up happening round the corner and my diet remained 100% beer and jager until i woke up in the morning with parched mouth.

I had a massive roast dinner yesterday with some friends so that made up for that a little.

I wonder what the scales will say today?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Madcow Monday Week 3*

*Squat*

65, 80, 95, 110, 135 x 5

DOH, maths error, was supposed to do 125KG. 135 felt like i had a hell and his friends on my back. Still got it up too, but wasn't ready for it. silly me

*DB Bench *20, 26, 30, 34, 40 x 8

got an extra rep on the top set. nothing to scream home about.

*BB row *45, 55, 70, 80, 90 x 5

got 8 on the last set, might have got more, but the guy on the squat rack in front of my was half squatting facing my direction and it put me off as his face was in my natural eye line and being 1 foot away and my facing going red it would be a little weird making eye contact.

FLuff

I did a rest pause set with Decline bench and 80KG, it was 15,9,4 not going to failure with 8 breaths rest inbetween

I also weighed 82KG before training and i had a fair amount of carbs during the day (jerk chicken and rice and peas for lunch :lol: so the weight is still dropping off. I'm thinking of upping the calories a little as i don't want to go too fast and crash. i felt like **** yesterday.

Made Tuna steak and some amazing cous cous which i left at home. It was lovely with loads of sauted garlic, chilli, peppers, onion, spices with tomato, parsley and goats cheese in it. guess its for dinner now


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I laughed out loud at the rowing bit :laugh:

Good work mate.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

some cardio today. did 500 cals on the cross trainer and some light abs. I'm going to deadlift in the morning so I though an intense class might knock me back a little


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Wednesday W3*

trained fasted apart from a rather average my protein pre-workout

*Squat*

60, 80, 100, 100 x 5

*OHP*

40, 45, 55, 60

*Deadlift*

110, 130, 155, 175 x 5

nothing too exciting to read I know! Didn't get to eat until 2pm after. Fook was I hungry. But after a Brie, Ham and Cranberry Bagette and some fruit I was OK. I really need to up the protein in the near future. My appetite is has been subdued recently which is nice on a cut. I find when I do IF i might be starving just before lunch, but I don't get as hungry as I would if i ate breakfast


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

2nd session of Broga. Exactly the same as last week, but getting a little better. Its far tougher than it sounds. Feel great after, I am definitely considering adding in another yoga session before work in the week.

I'm actually gutted my iphone died so i lost my 'start' picture. Today I noticed a massive difference. It might partially down the mirrors in the gym, but it was definitely my reflection. I will give it another plug in and see if i can do anything, it would be nice to see some side by side progress pics. I don't have a camera phone at the moment, so will get the missus to take snap on her phone in as a check in point

I'm under 82KG and things are going well. Only beeing using ECA and ZMA as supps really. maybe 1 protein shake a week at most. I am contemplating a few changes in the near future, but things are going so well I'd be mad to change too much. I am off to Paris next weekend and I guarantee that weekend will be a massive re-feed


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 2nd session of Broga. Exactly the same as last week, but getting a little better. Its far tougher than it sounds. Feel great after, I am definitely considering adding in another yoga session before work in the week.
> 
> I'm actually gutted my iphone died so i lost my 'start' picture. Today I noticed a massive difference. It might partially down the mirrors in the gym, but it was definitely my reflection. I will give it another plug in and see if i can do anything, it would be nice to see some side by side progress pics. I don't have a camera phone at the moment, so will get the missus to take snap on her phone in as a check in point
> 
> I'm under 82KG and things are going well. Only beeing using ECA and ZMA as supps really. maybe 1 protein shake a week at most. I am contemplating a few changes in the near future, but things are going so well I'd be mad to change too much. I am off to Paris next weekend and I guarantee that weekend will be a massive re-feed


Terrific stuff mate. You sound like youre getting right back on track.

I didnt know you were using eca. Is this the deal with the throat mefication i read about? Lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Terrific stuff mate. You sound like youre getting right back on track.
> 
> I didnt know you were using eca. Is this the deal with the throat mefication i read about? Lol.


not sure what you mean for the last bit. I have some clen too, but no need to use it yet. had one at the weekend to see if its bunk or not, but not using it my daily progress


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> not sure what you mean for the last bit. I have some clen too, but no need to use it yet. had one at the weekend to see if its bunk or not, but not using it my daily progress


With eca is it like three separate ingredients where for the ephedrine part you need to get it through somethibg like chesteeze?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> With eca is it like three separate ingredients where for the ephedrine part you need to get it through somethibg like chesteeze?


No, its an all in one product by some greek lab. all in one. pop and go!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> No, its an all in one product by some greek lab. all in one. pop and go!


I see, i see  so its not a diy job lol.

Do you find it beneficial?

Have there been any developments on the aas front?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

How did you find the results and sides last time you used clen simon? I've been reading up on it a lot and might give it a go for my cut in May


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I see, i see  so its not a diy job lol.
> 
> Do you find it beneficial?
> 
> Have there been any developments on the aas front?


I think so, it's nothing extreme, but it's a hell of a kick start in the morning especially as I train fasted. No shakes or jitters and I think it helps with hunger as well. but I've become the ****ing zen master recently. I can feel hunger, but i don't acknowledge it or let it bother me. It's just something I accept. I eat a moderate lunch and just get back to stuff.

I got on the scales this morning I had to shake my head and re-do it. The same result came up 80.7KG. I'm starting worry i'm losing weight too fast. But the weights are fine, i like what i see in mirror. so in the words of The Beatles, 'let it be'


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> How did you find the results and sides last time you used clen simon? I've been reading up on it a lot and might give it a go for my cut in May


The sides are dependent on dose and reduce after regular use. The main ones are shakes, raised temperature and anxiety, the anxiety goes away quite quickly after regular use, but the shakes are there dependent on dose. I'm not i'm going to use mine until I have to as i have a job where i have to interact with people lots and ECA is working fine for me and I think i can get to 10% BF without based on recent results. If i go lower i might get on it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Madcow Friday W3*

I ended up training in the morning again because the missus woke up early, therefore I did. I got on the scales this morning and almost shat my pants (well actually thats not true as i dropped a rock before i left to the gym)

80.7KG, I can't believe I was that light. Incredible. The mirror test is looking good. Was thinking i better up the calories, but i'm off to Paris with the girlfriend next weekend and I will stuff me face rotten then. I'm staying in Montmartre and there are loads of patisseries there and I will make sure i carb up to the max then. Plenty of good wine too.

Anyhoo less of the Dear Diary stuff.

I didn't have my routine on paper so just guessed the weights (which is pretty easy to do)

*Squat*

I had to share the rack with this massive black guy and we did an identical warm up and it was funny as people started to looking out of the corner of their eyes, to see if we were going to the exactly the same weights. He went on to do 4 x5 x 140 and i stopped at 130KG.

50, 60, 80, 100x 5

120x3, 130x 3

*DB Bench*

24,24, 32 x 8

42 x 5

36 x 10

*Row*

60 KG x 5 (x2)

80 x 5

90 x 5

95 x 5

80 x 10

then some upper body fluff with a slight shoulder emphasis.

i was necking water all through my workout, still 80.7KG at the end. WARRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> The sides are dependent on dose and reduce after regular use. The main ones are shakes, raised temperature and anxiety, the anxiety goes away quite quickly after regular use, but the shakes are there dependent on dose. I'm not i'm going to use mine until I have to as i have a job where i have to interact with people lots and ECA is working fine for me and I think i can get to 10% BF without based on recent results. If i go lower i might get on it


Fair enough. If it burns an extra 5% of maintenace kcals, for me that would be about 125/d, so 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off, over 12 weeks would be an extra 5250kcals; about 1.5lbs. Not sure if the results will outweight the cost, I guess it's just something I need to decide for myself.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Fair enough. If it burns an extra 5% of maintenace kcals, for me that would be about 125/d, so 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off, over 12 weeks would be an extra 5250kcals; about 1.5lbs. Not sure if the results will outweight the cost, I guess it's just something I need to decide for myself.


When you have a decent amount to lose, it's not that difficult to do with diet ie just make a deficit. When you get to low BF, getting the calories balance is tougher. There's no point just take something just for the sake of it. Especially if you do it without. however its great for plateau busting


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

What approx bodyfat percentage do you think you're at now mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> What approx bodyfat percentage do you think you're at now mate?


I don't have a clue, maybe 13%, when I wake up i look pretty lean,after eating i tend to soften which is the opposite of most people lol. My arms looked mega lead this morning. You could see some good separation on the tris and delts

I decided I was losing weight too quickly so for lunch I had 2 piece of home made jerk chicken (and a little cous cous) and topped up with macdonalds QPC and 6 nuggets. All in all, thats only just over 1K cals and keeps me under 1.5K for the day. a good friend of mine is moving to New York this weekend so has leaving drinks tonight so might end up smashing some beers and having dinner out. We shall see.

I'm thinking i might have an epic cardio day tomorrow anyway.

I'm sure all this sodium will undo my weight loss. Lets see if i can be sub 80KG for thursday!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You make it all sound so easy ...and fun!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Picz. nohomo:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Picz. nohomo:wub: :wub: :wub:


I had before pictures, but my iphone stopped working and took it with them. Will get the missus to snap some. I think she wants a few to perve on during the day anyway. I suppose i can get some for you guys. Pants on though :lol:

just checked the first page 6KG in 2 months and I didn't get started full time untill 4 weeks ago. I never knew it was going to be this easy. I better right a nutrition manual


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

What with no chicken, brown rice, brocolli, oats and sweet potato? And no bcaa supplement? You mad?

:laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> What with no chicken, brown rice, brocolli, oats and sweet potato? And no bcaa supplement? You mad?
> 
> :laugh:


in all fairness i've eaten so much chicken this week it's been silly. But i've been experimenting with home made marinades. The the Tesco hot food counter is quite tempting for work lunches


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Get some pics up. For 80kg you look a lot bigger than me at 92kg.

What height are you?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> Get some pics up. For 80kg you look a lot bigger than me at 92kg.
> 
> What height are you?


I was nearly 77KG in that pic!

lol i am 5'6" Giant!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

diet was all over the place on the weekendm but kept calories sensible (except for fast food filled friday washed down with 8 pints). Yesterday I ate bacon, eggs, cottage cheese, a roast dinner, a bottle of wine and a large packet of cabury mini eggs. Weighed myself before the workout and i'm back on track IIFYM lol

worked out I ates about 600 calories before my workout at 6pm. Wasn't even thinking of food *ZEN MASTER* Cutting is easy 

*Madcow Week 4 Monday*

*Squat*

60, 60, 80, 90, 100, 120, 130 x 5

*BB Row*

60, 60, 70,80 x 5

90 90, x8

*DB chest Press*

30, 30, 34,34, 40, 40 x8

*Fluff*

cable flies and hammer grip pull ups

ooooooooooooooosssshh.

dinner was chicken breast, roasted sweet potatoes, carrots. Bolagnaise stuffed portabella mushrooms topped with parmasian cheese. I made **** loads of bolagnaise so i guess that this weeks lunches


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

That dinner sounds unreal. Can you cook for me?

I need some sort of bodybuilding cookbook for more variety.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> That dinner sounds unreal. Can you cook for me?
> 
> I need some sort of bodybuilding cookbook for more variety.


lol.

Spag bog for dinner tonight again (and tomorrow lunch lol)

smashed some cardio and some agreessive stretching. I was more out of breath from the stretching that the cardio


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Wenesday Week 4 AM*

I'm going to Paris on Friday morning for the weekend. So I can only train today and tomorrow until Tuesday so I thought it would be a good idea to swap things about as I'll train back to back the next 2 days. So decided to do a pull today and push tomorrow. Kept it light today apart from dead.

*Deads*

60,60,100,140,160,180 x 5

Then done the following, not really paying to much attention to reps and sets, going no where neat failure, but all in the 6-10 range

Chins +10KG

Cable rows

One arm rows

Shrugs.

nice an easy. Broga and push tomorrow I might put my foot down a bit


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I forgot about Wednesday at work. They delivered LOADS of papa johns at work today. Not easy for a greedy basterd on a cut. It's also someones birthday and there are loads of boxes of Krispy Kreme two.

I was pretty well behaved and had 2 slices of chicken pizza and padded out with low fat cottage cheese. *ZEN MASTER!*


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Up to date fella....smashing it!!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ffs you're nearly as strong as me...I need to pull my finger out :ban:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

OK no training today so decided to do a push. Did yoga in the morning too.

*Squat*

worked up to 135KG x 3

*DB press*

worked up to 42KG x 6

*OHP*

50 x8 (x4)

then done a load of other stuff included

cable flies.

machine presses chest and ohp

facepulls

side raises (cable)

tricep push downs

that sounds like loads now i wrote it out. It didn't seem too taxing whilst i was in there. Maybe it was because there was a beast behind me benching 170KG for reps! before moving on to tje decline then doing 140KG for reps


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

anabolik said:


> ffs you're nearly as strong as me...I need to pull my finger out :ban:


not quite there mate, you've still got some power


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Up to date fella....smashing it!!


welcome back


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> welcome back


Been reading mate.... Just hard keeping up with journals from time to time.

So how's the mood with the training?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Been reading mate.... Just hard keeping up with journals from time to time.
> 
> So how's the mood with the training?


really good, i'm in a good headspace at the moment and made room for me to move up so it feels great adding weight to the bar each week whilst losing weight. I hope i can get back into the swing of things when i get back from Paris. I've had a very off day in the diet and just smashed an easter egg. saying that i did 2 gym sessions and yoga too in the past 48 hours so I can't worry too much about a lot of calories the past few days. I'll be raring to go when i get back. i hope


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> really good, i'm in a good headspace at the moment and made room for me to move up so it feels great adding weight to the bar each week whilst losing weight. I hope i can get back into the swing of things when i get back from Paris. I've had a very off day in the diet and just smashed an easter egg. saying that i did 2 gym sessions and yoga too in the past 48 hours so I can't worry too much about a lot of calories the past few days. I'll be raring to go when i get back. i hope


Excellent fella, always good to read that someone's loving their training. Sounds like a great place to be!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

4 days of binging. I now ahave a little bit more of a belly. And a fiance.

Paris was parfait!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 4 days of binging. I now ahave a little bit more of a belly. And a fiance.
> 
> Paris was parfait!


Nice one. Congratulations! (Not on the belly obviously :laugh: )


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats pie face


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats on the belly.

And the fiancée I guess


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

she's now in the kitchen making me a cheesecake.

I've told her this is what married life means. Happy Easter y'all


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Very disappointed with the workout today. I thought for once I would smash the squats. but cheese, wine and pastry carb up didn't help. In fact i felt like ****. Not sure if it was deayed hangover or the sudden adjustment to work and low cals after 4 days off.

Anyhoo decided to do a push day as i will train back to back to get back to routine

*Squat*

60, 80, 100,120 ,130 x 5 (a few very unsmooth reps)

*DB bench*

28, 28,32, 38,42 x 8

*DB OHP*

26, 30 x 8

30 x 8, x6, x5

*BB incline*

60KG x 10, x 8, x8, x8

*cable Side raises*

3 sets x 8

*Cable pussh downs*


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Got on the scales 82.6KG which was a bigger jump that i expected, but then again I also had a whole pizza last night (think crust 1K cals that I fit into my macros) which imagine is making me hold a fair bit o' water.

This morning was a much better workout. I think i am going to change my workout slightly. I'm going to keep madcow progresion on lifts, but will split the days a little. maybe 3 (ULU), maybe 4 days upper lower, but I'm going to think. I am not getting the MMC I'm craving at this moment and my squats appear to be stalling.

*Deadlifts*

60,100, 140, 160,185 x 5

on the last set a plate fell off after the 3rd rep which threw me, but i got another two reps after setting up again. Nexxt time i'll use the cuffs

*BB rows*

60, 60, 90, 95, 95 x 5

*Wide grip pull ups*

BW x 10, 10 ,7

*Shrugs* 50KG eh x 10 (not a fan)

*cable row*

sets, worked up to 56 x 10

well that was fun. Lets see what my weight is tomorrow


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Do you weigh daily mate? Ive been going on every few days and it jumps atound by a kg here and there.

I also have a few madcow questions for you if you dont mind mate. I'll tag you in my journal. When i write them.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Do you weigh daily mate? Ive been going on every few days and it jumps atound by a kg here and there.
> 
> I also have a few madcow questions for you if you dont mind mate. I'll tag you in my journal. When i write them.


I can't help it. THe scales are in the gym and so tempting.

I've found it motivating as the for the first month I was making progress almost everytime i got on the scale. I am desperate to get under 80KG again. However since getting engaged. I think the Italian in-laws want to force feed me past and my mates want to buy me drink. It's going to be difficult with temptation. I might get lipo on the wedding present list.

tag away friend. Funnily enough what I might chance to is similar to what you did on your bulk


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Evening scale weight 81.6. still feeling porkey though

*Chest and Arms*

Flat Bench 50, 50, 80, 90, 100 x 5

Paused bench 90 x 5

incline DB press 60 x10, x 8, x 6

Cable flies 2 sets high, 2 sets low

DB curls with 14's ss spider bb curls x 3

skulls 36, 40, 40 x 10

tricep push downs 2 sets

Jeepers, that was a lot of volume once i wrote it down, but i was in and out of the gym in an hour. Feel great now. It's a nice feeling enjoying the training at the moment and enjoying life


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Evening scale weight 81.6. still feeling porkey though
> 
> *Chest and Arms*
> 
> ...


Looks like you're doing we'll, mate. We'll get you in to that wedding dress yet!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

so my routine is some how morphing into Layne Nortons PHAT lol.

*Legs light/volume*

*Wide stance squats*

60, 60, 90, 110, 110, 110 x 5

*Front squats*

60, 80, 90, 90, 90 x 8

*Hack squat machine (leg press was busy)*

40, 80, 80 x 10 (do not like)

rack was busy so no GMs

*one leg Hammie curls*

40, 50, 50 x 8

*some light fluff*

glutes

abs

calves

Should have done some more posterior chain work but wanted to keep it quick and light and gym wasn't busy, but the racks were and i need to be in early for work today


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Back and shoulders*

This feels good typing

*BB ROW*

60 x 5, (x2)

80 x 5

90 x 3

95x 3

100 x 3 *PR*

then

105 x 3

*110 x 3 x 3*

Still could have done bigger

*Wide grip chins*

BW x8 (x4)

*Underhand grip rows*

80KG x 8 (x4)

*DB shoulders*

28 x 8 (x4)

*facepulls*

30 x 10 (x4)

Tried side raises the way @Pscarb explained to me, but they just don't work for me. Did some cable side raises and some light straight arm push downs to finish. Nice start to day after what ended up a boozy day yesterday, now to win some cash on the national and have dinner round a good mates


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they did not work for you?? if you did them the way i mentioned they can do nothing but work????


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> they did not work for you?? if you did them the way i mentioned they can do nothing but work????


I have no clue :confused1: leaning cable flies (with an elbow lead) feel much better


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

My god, this weekend was a not a cutting weekend. 3 days of food and drink with friends. Not ideal, but I ate some cracking food and people want to celebrate my engagement so be it. I have trained like a beast this week so I don't think i'm doing too much harm.

Today *Power Upper*

*Decline BB Bench*

60 x 5 (x3)

80, 90, 100, 110KG x 5 (nice number on a hangover)

*Hang cleans*

70KG x 5 (x3)

*Incline DB bench*

32, 36, 40, 40KG x6

*Pull ups*

BW+ 12KG x5, x5, x5

*CGBP*

80KG x10, x8

considering I was drinking from 12 to 11 yesterday, mainly wine and port lol. That wasn't too bad for an AM workout


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great stuff, mate. Maybe the alcohol thinning your blood helped. I'll try a bottle of port as a pre workout on Thursday! Lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Lower Power*

in a hotel today in Bristol so did a session in the gym nearest my hotel. What a **** hole. I appreciate it's cheap and basic, but it had virtually no plates. I had to scramble around and wait my turn for plates. I don't mind waiting for a rack, but this is stupid. Thyinks like that make me not resent my overpriced city fashion trap gym.

*Box squats*

100KG x 5, x 5

120, x 3

130 x 3

140 x 3

145 x 3

*Dead lifts*

100KG x 5

120KG x 5

150KG x 5

170KG x 3

190KG x3

I had some more reps/sets in me, but wanted to keep progression steady

Done a variety of other stuff fairly light after (2 sets each)

Bulgarian split squats

front squats

pull throughs

abs


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I also have massive DOMS in my traps from the hang cleans yesterday. Holy mother of god


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I also have massive DOMS in my traps from the hang cleans yesterday. Holy mother of god


You never realise how much the traps get used on a day to day basis till they cop the DOMS mate.... I will be honest I don't envy you.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> You never realise how much the traps get used on a day to day basis till they cop the DOMS mate.... I will be honest I don't envy you.


trust it be on a day when i have to lug luggage around


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> trust it be on a day when i have to lug luggage around


Least your not running the risk of stiffening up! :blink:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You mentioned steady progression there mate. I'm wondering could you explain a bit what this means. What woukd be the difference between lifting extra reps but still staying short of failure? Or would the few extra reps be at failure and therefore you left it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> You mentioned steady progression there mate. I'm wondering could you explain a bit what this means. What woukd be the difference between lifting extra reps but still staying short of failure? Or would the few extra reps be at failure and therefore you left it.


I had a target to hit and did it. Better to do that and save the progression for next week rather than than max out to soon and stall next week.

If you are doing high reps, repping out doesn't make a huge difference, but when you are on low reps near PR territory, hitting failure has bigger implications.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I had a target to hit and did it. Better to do that and save the progression for next week rather than than max out to soon and stall next week.
> 
> If you are doing high reps, repping out doesn't make a huge difference, but when you are on low reps near PR territory, hitting failure has bigger implications.


I think i understand but say for example you had done 190 x 5 this week and did a slightly easier 190 x 5 next week also as opposed to 190 x 3 this week and say 190 x 5 next. Youd be at the same place so im wondering what the difference actually would be in such an ibstance.

Bear in mind that i am a bit thick mate :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I think i understand but say for example you had done 190 x 5 this week and did a slightly easier 190 x 5 next week also as opposed to 190 x 3 this week and say 190 x 5 next. Youd be at the same place so im wondering what the difference actually would be in such an ibstance.
> 
> Bear in mind that i am a bit thick mate :lol:


no worries, there are often a lot of variable in play. but you've got it

I would have went for the x5, but I had already done one power lift in the boxes already. The deads were a secondary one. I know i'll hit 190 x 5 next week comfortably and keep marching on


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> no worries, there are often a lot of variable in play. but you've got it
> 
> I would have went for the x5, but I had already done one power lift in the boxes already. The deads were a secondary one. I know i'll hit 190 x 5 next week comfortably and keep marching on


You think you'll get into pb territory with it again?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

my squat has gone to ****e. but i'm making subtle, but steady improvements with bench and deads. who knows. just got to keep moving forward


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I also have massive DOMS in my traps from the hang cleans yesterday. Holy mother of god


Being in America has turned you soft pal


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Just noticed this, you should feel honored the first natty journal i have subbed to. What point are you using straps for deads? I noticed you said grip is a weak point for you on them.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Just noticed this, you should feel honored the first natty journal i have subbed to. What point are you using straps for deads? I noticed you said grip is a weak point for you on them.


I'm not sure what I can do mixed grip as i tend not to do it. I get the straps on at 150 at the moment. I could single rep 170 mixed grip i think, but I'm not focused on that.

hmmmm maybe i should. I'll get the captain of crush gripper out of the draw!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm not sure what I can do mixed grip as i tend not to do it. I get the straps on at 150 at the moment. I could single rep 170 mixed grip i think, but I'm not focused on that.
> 
> hmmmm maybe i should. I'll get the captain of crush gripper out of the draw!


If i didnt use mixed grip doubt i would be able to go heavy without grip failing


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> If i didnt use mixed grip doubt i would be able to go heavy without grip failing


thats why god invented straps


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

If you dont mind me asking, what sort of weights did you start out at Simon, bench, squats, dead's? And how fast did you manage to progress on them?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what sort of weights did you start out at Simon, bench, squats, dead's? And how fast did you manage to progress on them?


When I started training. Its hard to say. As i did it on and off. Nothing special. 60/60/60 like most people.

My squat went up quickly, due to having played a lot of front row rugby in my youth. I never liked deadlifts (mainly because my form was ****e. and bench has been a slow arduous battle. It took me over 3 years to get to a 100KG bench after lifting properly.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Thursday AM. Chest and Arms*

I am coming down with a bit of a cold. not fun and today the gym was rammed. Which is weird for a rainy thursday morning.

Also it was, everyone get on the equipment simon wanted to use day. So didn't get a huge amount done.

*DB bench*

44KG x 6 (x3) *PR* not only a PR, but the PR was hit 3 times in a row. Each final rep was a struggle, but I did it

*Incline Hammer Strength*

80KG x 10, x 8, x10 (weird last set was easiest)

*Cable flies*

2 x low position

2 x high position

*Curls*

14KG x 3 sets

*Skulls*

50KG x 3 sets

nice PR, but I am definitely not a cutting diet at the moment which makes it easier


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well done on the PR, doubt I could even get on the bench with those! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent work fella


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Next week 46's, now that I will be happy with 90KGs of DBs for reps.

Before i switched routines. 46 x 5 was my goal. Now that I am close, i already want 50 x5.

In the words of Gordon Gekko. Greed is good


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You fvcking beast!!!

Excellent work mate.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

and now i have a cold  :death:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've decided to give in to man flu and take the day off. That means tomorrow is legs, back and shoulders. Deadlift and OHPs baby


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

getting engaged is making me fat. all i have done since i got engaged is have dinner out and drink.

e had a dinner at mine and ended up drinking 8 bottles of wine between us and another couple. I'm sure i must have done 3 of them. food was epic. Crusted rack of lamb cooked rare with creamy mash with peas and asparagus. home made dark chocolate moose for desert. Not surupisingly i had the worst hangover today and a ****e workout. I couldn't squat or deadlift for the life of me. So mainly back and shoulders. I also have the worst knot in back too. Oh well. you can't win them all. I really need to get back on track with the diet.

Next weeken i am seeing the in-laws and visiting family. not going to happen then. eeeeeeek


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm never drinking again.

No wait actually I am. Dinner parties lined up every weekend until the apocolypse it seems. I am thinking of trying to have a whole month off in May. I need to get the missus involved too as she is a bad influence.

I couldn't believe i was still under 82KG when i got on scales today. However I want a drastic improvement on that.

*Upper Power*

*Hang Clean*

75KG x 5 (x3) lets see if i get massive lat DOMS this week

*Decline Bench*

60 x 8 (x2)

82.5 x 5

92.5 x 5

102.5 x 5

112.5 x 5 (this was tough. I had no spotter so re-racked at one point for a few seconds when I struggled)

I wanted to row, but no space 

*Weighted chins*

12KG + BW x 5 x 5

*Incline bench BB*

80KG x 8 (x3)

the gym seems to be mental in the mornings. Not sure whether it's the lighter days or new member, but i don't like sharing!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm much the same... A few lads used the rack but few and far between (only got 1) so I pretty much owned it each morning.

Now the whole world and its mother wants to squat!!

End up playing about until I seize (shoulder barge) my opportunity.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I'm much the same... A few lads used the rack but few and far between (only got 1) so I pretty much owned it each morning.
> 
> Now the whole world and its mother wants to squat!!
> 
> End up playing about until I seize (shoulder barge) my opportunity.


That's the way. We have 2 racks both with lifting platforms behind them. So you can have 4 people doing real men lifts, but it's always a struggle. Always annoying when someone is using a rack to half squat too


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

God bless the knee benders :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Had another gear chat with the missus. Didn't go well. Looks like i remain lifetime natty!

Oh well in another news just over 81KG on the scales. Only a coffee pre-workout (skim milk, no chocolate in case you want to know for your diets :lol: )

*Lower Power*

*Deadlifts*

warm up lifts

190KG x 5 (last rep was ugly)

*Box squats (slightly above parallel) *

warms up lifts

140KG x 5 (i was hoping for higher, but was tired after the deadlifts)

*Good mornings*

60KG x 8

80KG x 8

90KG x 8

*Fluff*

light machine extentions and hammie curl super set x 2

It may look a short workout on paper, but there are a lot of sets that go into those warms up.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Had another gear chat with the missus. Didn't go well. Looks like i remain lifetime natty!


Or you could leave her


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Or you could leave her


I'd rather not 

It's a little disappointing, but I'm not that bothered. My goal was 80KG lean and i'm about 15% at 81KG.

It will be tougher to do, but achievable. Sadly I think the 3x BW deadlift might be a lift too far


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I'd rather not
> 
> It's a little disappointing, but I'm not that bothered. My goal was 80KG lean and i'm about 15% at 81KG.
> 
> It will be tougher to do, but achievable. Sadly I think the 3x BW deadlift might be a lift too far


How long have you being training for? I am not patient enough for being natty. Doesnt she take reccy drugs?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> How long have you being training for? I am not patient enough for being natty. Doesnt she take reccy drugs?


On and off for 6-7 years.

knowing what i know now I would have got on the bus earlier, but I am in not bad shape considering i'm doing it the hard way.

The problem with the reccy is i do too. I said 'what if i asked you to stop that' and she said she would. #backfire


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> On and off for 6-7 years.
> 
> knowing what i know now I would have got on the bus earlier, but I am in not bad shape considering i'm doing it the hard way.
> 
> The problem with the reccy is i do too. I said 'what if i asked you to stop that' and she said she would. #backfire


cant understand using reccys but hating on gear. I have used both gear improves my life reccys caused massive problems.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Surely pulling a 240kg deadlift isn't too far from your grasp, unless you're on about 240kg for reps..

190kg for 5 is really good going! I'm 84kg and can only manage 172.5kg for 5


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> cant understand using reccys but hating on gear. I have used both gear improves my life reccys caused massive problems.


There are many reasons she's opposed. some are fair, some aren't. The later being concerned about the side effects.

I just sent her this email. I will be cooking my own dinner tonight

"Guess the side effects

1.

Nausea

Weight gain

Sore or swollen breasts

Small amount of blood, or spotting, between periods

Lighter periods

Mood changes

The following side effects, easily remembered by the word "ACHES," are less common but more serious. If you experience any of these, contact your doctor immediately. If you cannot reach your doctor, go to an emergency room or urgent care center for evaluation. These symptoms may indicate a serious disorder, such as liver disease, gallbladder disease, stroke, blood clots, high blood pressure, or heart disease. They include:

Abdominal pain (stomach pain)

Chest pain

Headaches (severe)

Eye problems (blurred vision)

Swelling and/or aching in the legs and thighs

2.

black, bloody, or tarry stools;

coughing up blood or vomit that looks like coffee grounds;

severe nausea, vomiting, or stomach pain;

fever lasting longer than 3 days;

swelling, or pain lasting longer than 10 days; or

hearing problems, ringing in your ears.

Less serious side effects of aspirin may include:

upset stomach, heartburn;

drowsiness; or

chest pain, weakness, shortness of breath, slurred speech, problems with vision or balance;

black, bloody, or tarry stools, coughing up blood or vomit that looks like coffee grounds;

swelling or rapid weight gain;

urinating less than usual or not at all;

nausea, upper stomach pain, itching, loss of appetite, dark urine, clay-colored stools, jaundice (yellowing of the skin or eyes);

fever, sore throat, and headache with a severe blistering, peeling, and red skin rash;

bruising, severe tingling, numbness, pain, muscle weakness; or

severe headache, neck stiffness, chills, increased sensitivity to light, and/or seizure (convulsions).

Less serious side effects may include:

3.

upset stomach, mild heartburn, diarrhea, constipation;

bloating, gas;

dizziness, headache, nervousness;

skin itching or rash;

blurred vision; or

ringing in your ears

headache.

1 is the contraceptive pill

2. is aspirin

3. is Ibuprofen

just sayin'"


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Surely pulling a 240kg deadlift isn't too far from your grasp, unless you're on about 240kg for reps..
> 
> 190kg for 5 is really good going! I'm 84kg and can only manage 172.5kg for 5


my best is 215 @ 78KG






I think i could do 205KG now

240KG seems a world away and 35KG is a massive leap at my weight and level


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> my best is 215 @ 78KG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fvck me your feet are wide apart! I'd be afraid of lowering the bar onto my toes lol! Any benefit doing it that way rather than shoulder width apart?

How often do you try out your 1rm?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

At least you're a fvcking strong lifetime natty, I've also been lifting on and off for 6-7 years (admittedly without nearly enough knowledge). And I still look like Mr Burns, and lift like his little sister!!!

Great session, by the way!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats cos its a sumo style deadlift like you had me doing for a while right?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tbh mate you're inspirational for other people choosing Not to use gear. I used two years ago stupidly and naively at 11 stone. Was 11,5 after. Then due to health reasons I can't ever touch again. But I'm now my strongest ever and 13,7.

people like you staying natty gives others like myself a goal. You pulling that dl makes me believe I can pull 200.

So don't be too down mate. You're doing a great job!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Tbh mate you're inspirational for other people choosing Not to use gear. I used two years ago stupidly and naively at 11 stone. Was 11,5 after. Then due to health reasons I can't ever touch again. But I'm now my strongest ever and 13,7.
> 
> people like you staying natty gives others like myself a goal. You pulling that dl makes me believe I can pull 200.
> 
> So don't be too down mate. You're doing a great job!


nicest thing i have heard in a while thanks. many thanks indeed



Tom90 said:


> Fvck me your feet are wide apart! I'd be afraid of lowering the bar onto my toes lol! Any benefit doing it that way rather than shoulder width apart?
> 
> How often do you try out your 1rm?


TBH i haven't tried a 1RM in a long time on deads.

I do the wide stange for a few reasons, being a shorter lift it's theoretically easier. But most of all i find it more comfortable. the lower part of leg is disportionaly shorter than my upper. I have a few issues with a back back (scoliosis and lordosis) and I can get a tighter back this way which is safer and stronger. I actually don't like doing regular deadlifts any more.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

There's over 200 posts on this thread and no progress pics? Sort it out! (nohomo :whistling: )


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Smashing it as always mate.... Love this journal.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a £9 samsung pink flip phone. It doesn't have camera. I am having issues getting a new iPhone from Halifax phone insurance. I might just get the the missus to take some. I've lost my before photos it seems unless i can get my phone memory recovered. I'll see what i can do. Starting get back into shape at last.

*Chest and Arms*

supposed to be a day off today, but might be wedding venue hunting sat to friday oooop north so probably no gym. 3 days in a row doing hard is not ideal, especially after a leg day, but it won't kill me every now and then.

*Decline speed bench*

60 KG x 3 (x6) 30 seconds rest in between

*DB Bench*

warm ups (inc 34 and 40 x 5)

46 KG x 5 (*PB*)

46KG x 3 then fail

40KG x 6, x 5 ( was beat up then. Show what failure does)

*BB incline*

80KG x 8

60KG x10, x8, x4

*Cable flies*

3 x low

2 x high

*Biceps*

14KG recline DBs ss/ 20KG Spider curls BB (too heavy) x 3 rounds

*Skulls*

50KG x 10, x8, x 6

*ropes pulldowns*

2 x F

Absolutely banging tunes today made it easy. Would have been much better with a day off, but needs must etc. slightly up on the scales but nothing special. Probably from all the mixtures i kept eating off the spoon making protein bars last night!

So another PB, wasn't planning on hitting this for a few weeks, but training is going well at the moment. Definitely not going up weight next week. Going to reset and use high reps/sets on DBs


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh i just remember I had some creatine buried in one of the draws when I dug out the protein for by homemade bars.

I've gone hardcore. I had both creatine and a protein shake today. Will i look like ronny tomorrow? :lol:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Had another gear chat with the missus. Didn't go well. Looks like i remain lifetime natty!


There's a lean and enormous guy from my gym - I'm sure he must have 18 inch arms, whilst being pretty short - who is incidentally in his 50s. Now, it's damn obvious that he's on gear and he openly admits it to us lot in the gym. His wife doesn't know he's juicing, as incredible as that sounds and he doesn't want her to know. He's kept it a secret for an entire marriage!

Even funnier is how he sounds his mum to buy him his Testoviron from the pharmacy. :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Fantastic session mate!

Another personal best as well. Was 46 x 5 not the target you set weeks back?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> There's a lean and enormous guy from my gym - I'm sure he must have 18 inch arms, whilst being pretty short - who is incidentally in his 50s. Now, it's damn obvious that he's on gear and he openly admits it to us lot in the gym. His wife doesn't know he's juicing, as incredible as that sounds and he doesn't want her to know. He's kept it a secret for an entire marriage!
> 
> Even funnier is how he sounds his mum to buy him his Testoviron from the pharmacy. :lol:


His mum had a test prescription ? :w00t:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Fantastic session mate!
> 
> Another personal best as well. Was 46 x 5 not the target you set weeks back?


I was. I wasn't expecting it for another 3 weeks at least.

50KG x 5 by first week of June now


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> His mum had a test prescription ? :w00t:


Well... around here there's a few pharmacies who are prepared to sell you some gear without prescription..

I can easily get hold of Monores (clenbuterol), Testovis, Testoviron, Proviron, HCG, and probably also Clomid and Nolva. Possibly even GH. Needless to say all pharmaceutical-grade European-manufactured gear. T3 is not available.

Deca is available in pharmacies but it is in another classification as a doping agent and they will NEVER sell it to you without prescription. If a pharmacist were to drop a vial and break it he would have to sweep up the contents, take them to cop shop and report what happened. Deca is a big no-no.

Gotta love South Italy.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Well... around here there's a few pharmacies who are prepared to sell you some gear without prescription..
> 
> I can easily get hold of Monores (clenbuterol), Testovis, Testoviron, Proviron, HCG, and probably also Clomid and Nolva. Possibly even GH. Needless to say all pharmaceutical-grade European-manufactured gear. T3 is not available.
> 
> ...


I forgot you are in italy. Where morals are just a Euro away from changing


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Simon, are you still natty? Haven't read all of the posts.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I forgot you are in italy. Where morals are just a Euro away from changing


After nearly 15 years here I've forgotten what morals are.:laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Simon, are you still natty? Haven't read all of the posts.


natty4life


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> natty4life


Decent lifting then, well done.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> natty4life


Found a new hat for you mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Found a new hat for you mate
> 
> View attachment 118075


I'll ask her if i'm allowed to wear it :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Lower Volume*

I always go to heavy on these days so tried to keep everything in check today and not burn out to quick. but high reps are tough when when you haven't done them in a while

*Squat*

110KG x 10 (x3)

*RDL*

110KG x 8 (x3)

*Front Squats*

80KG x 10 (x3)

Wanted to do calves, but the only thing that doesn't make them cramp is the leg press which was being used.

then done some *abs* and foam rolling. I was actually under 81KG for the first time in ages, but I think part of that was down to the fact I was sweating like a bastard.

Fairly decent workout considering my main carbs yesterday came from pizza, crisps, and various other snack at the corporate event i went to last night. Protein was from chicken, cottage cheese and a whey shake in the morning. Was a very random day for food.

IIFYM!

This was playing as i left them gym and put me in a good mood for the day.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Decided to treat myself to Jerk Chicken for lunch. Some love rice and kidney beans cooked in coconut milk for lunch. In the words of shaken stevens "lovely stuff"


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

The higher rep stuff is all about pain, especially with squats! Great lifts mate. Chicken sounds good too!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

trained 5 days in the row so kept today in check and will have the weekend off.

considering I've starting getting back on creatine and eating a proat bar before the gym with my morning coffee finishing the week on 81KG is a nice number. I might be in the 70s within a fortnight!

*Back and shoulder*

*Speed rows*

80KG x 3 (x7) probably need to lower the weight slightly. Bar wasn't flying like I wanted.

*BB Row*

100KG x 5 x 5

*Speed OHP*

40KG x 6 (x3)

*DB OHP*

30KG x 8 (x3)

*Cable row close grip*

56 x 10 (x3)

supersetted with

*Upright row*

40KG x10, x8, x8

then some rear delt flies


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

What routine are you following just now mate?

Damn impressive rowing there man. Thats great stuff.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> What routine are you following just now mate?
> 
> Damn impressive rowing there man. Thats great stuff.


*+1 on the rows*

What's your thinking behind the speed exercises then a regular paced exercise?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Strong back my friend :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> What routine are you following just now mate?
> 
> Damn impressive rowing there man. Thats great stuff.


I'm losely following Layne Norton's P.H.A.T http://www.simplyshredded.com/mega-feature-layne-norton-training-series-full-powerhypertrophy-routine-updated-2011.html

Although i've lowered the volume slightly and incorporated concepts for madcow, Westside and other bits and bobs i've found work for me.

But at the end of the day. It's similar to what i've been doing for a long time. 2x week frequency, mixture of Power and higher reps mostly with compounds with a big of specialization here and there chucked in



robdobbie said:


> *+1 on the rows*
> 
> cheers mate. I was lifting from the floor which made it a lot tougher. I prefer to do rows off of a raised platform. That way there is less pressure on my lower back.
> 
> What's your thinking behind the speed exercises then a regular paced exercise?


Power = Mass x acceleration. Westside, a gym in the US that has produced the strongest guys and is home to many world record holders are advocates of speed work and who am i to argue.

At my level, it's a fairly decent warm for the volume work. Gets the muscles switched on



jimmywst said:


> Strong back my friend :thumb:


i'm bring sexy back :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Ive been watchin and reading a fair bit of layne norton stuff actually.

What do you think about his bcaa protocol? Lol i'm sure you said you werebt a big fan on bcaa. Is he just trying to sell xtend? Lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Ive been watchin and reading a fair bit of layne norton stuff actually.
> 
> What do you think about his bcaa protocol? Lol i'm sure you said you werebt a big fan on bcaa. Is he just trying to sell xtend? Lol.


the short answer is yes. I'm sure there are some benefits to BCAAs, but in terms of value of money and efforts of diet meticulation I don't think so.

He certainly has a vested interest in scavion or whatever they are. Also I believe his PhD was on BCAAs. So to rubbish them is essentially discrediting his PhD. His training ideologies, interviews, diet advice are typically really good and his lifting video of going for a squat PR is both inspiring and hilarious at the same time


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> the short answer is yes. I'm sure there are some benefits to BCAAs, but in terms of value of money and efforts of diet meticulation I don't think so.
> 
> He certainly has a vested interest in scavion or whatever they are. Also I believe his PhD was on BCAAs. So to rubbish them is essentially discrediting his PhD. His training ideologies, interviews, diet advice are typically really good and his lifting video of going for a squat PR is both inspiring and hilarious at the same time


Haha yeah. I read a lot of his stuff he posts on MD. And like what he has to say and how he says it.

I knew he is/was involved with scivation which is why i was suspect about the huge dosing practices. It probably is sound advice but just one for the milionaires with cash to burn.

The ' Would you sacrifice to win? ' video. Lol, ive seen a few of his videos. Perfectly illustrates a split personality of in and out of the gym behaviours lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Haha yeah. I read a lot of his stuff he posts on MD. And like what he has to say and how he says it.
> 
> I knew he is/was involved with scivation which is why i was suspect about the huge dosing practices. It probably is sound advice but just one for the milionaires with cash to burn.
> 
> The ' Would you sacrifice to win? ' video. Lol, ive seen a few of his videos. Perfectly illustrates a split personality of in and out of the gym behaviours lol.


I am the friendly and smiliest person (if sometimes sarky) in the world in the real world. But in the gym I look so moody and pace around non-stop. I think people think i am right moody git. However as soon as someone speaks to me i am polite and super friendly again


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yesterday's diet was pastry for breakfast, cake in the mid-morning (admitted at an amazing cafe in the Nottinghamshire countryside built into a diary!). Force-fed pasta, wine and pasta by Nonno and Nonna so was bloated to **** today and need a good work out. And it was.

The gym was hectic and had to improvise the routine slightly

*Upper Power*

*Decline Bench*

85K x 5

95KG x 5

105KG x 5

115KG x 3, x 3

*Hang clean*

77.5 KG x 5, x5, x 3F

going to drop the volume and keep increasing the weight. Its not in my routine at the moment, but I WILL clean and press 100KG at some point this year.

*OHP *(every bench and incline was used!!!!!)

60KG x 5 (x3)

*Underhand rows* (the pull up are attached to the cable stack and had 3 guys working in so did something else)

90KG x 8 (x3)

*BB Bench * (this was unused so though i would do a few extra pushes

100KG x 5 (x2) TOUGH.

Great way to start the week! Weddings are expensive and political. For those of you in early relationships. RUN! do seriously, I'm looking forward to it. Saw some great venues, but saw some huge prices. eeeeek


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Yesterday's diet was pastry for breakfast, cake in the mid-morning (admitted at an amazing cafe in the Nottinghamshire countryside built into a diary!). Force-fed pasta, wine and pasta by Nonno and Nonna so was bloated to **** today and need a good work out. And it was.
> 
> The gym was hectic and had to improvise the routine slightly
> 
> ...


I've got bench press envy. I only want your warm up weight :laugh:

Sounds look a good weekend was had mate.

The thought of marriage strikes fear into me financially :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm thinking of swapping the power lower and the hyper lower around. I've seen a few other people do that on some journeys and I think it might help balance energy during the week


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Are you doing a 4 day version or the full 5 days mate?

Are you finding it enjoyable?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Are you doing a 4 day version or the full 5 days mate?
> 
> Are you finding it enjoyable?


5 days.

I'm loving it, but there is no way i can do cardio as well, which i am missing a little. I've dropped the volume on the power days though


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How ridiculous is it getting old. I have tweaked my groin muscle. Not by lifting. but stretching at a fecking bus stop.

I kept it moderate today, but still had a decent workout.

*Lower Power*

*Box squat, below parallel*

60KG x 5 (x2)

90KG x 5

110KG x 5

130KG x 3

140KG x 3

145KG x 3

147.5KG x 3

110KG x 5

*Good mornings*

90KG x 10 (x3)

*One leg standing hamstring curls*

*Abs - leg raises and weighed decline crunches*

Was supposed to play footie tonight with work, but might take a break instead.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> How ridiculous is it getting old. I have tweaked my groin muscle. Not by lifting. but stretching at a fecking bus stop.
> 
> I kept it moderate today, but still had a decent workout.
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel better, I'm only 20 and have knee, hip and shoulder issues all the time! Mainly from my years as a rollerblader, grinding down handrails and it not ending so well lol :rockon:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Kept it moderate, he says. Squatted 147.5kg x 3, he says.

Pick one.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good mornings. my new love/hate relationship


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Kept it moderate, he says. Squatted 147.5kg x 3, he says.
> 
> Pick one.


I was going to go for a 195KG x 3-5 deadlift as well.

Another man's heavy is another womans warm up in some gym.

I just want this injury gone so i can DL again


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I think when you hit 30 and you lift you start to fall to bits :laugh:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I think when you hit 30 and you lift you start to fall to bits :laugh:


Wish I lasted that long 21 and my joints appear to be slowly dying.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Been really busy so didn't log Thursdays workout. Not big deal as it wasn't a good one. I went too heavy with the speed bench and the other lifts suffered. I also had some pre work out that had been in the cupboard a while and it made me feel sick. I wanted to have less ECA this week.

Made up for it today with a bar stormer of a workout. Got to the gym too early so went for a little run down to the Thames wit hthe missus as a warm up.

Then smashed the back and shoulders

*Speed Row*

60 x 3 (x6)

*Rows*

100KG x 8 (x5)

*Speed OHP*

40KG x 3 (x6) - These went up like lightening

*DB Press*

28KG x 10 (x5)

*Hammer strength row* wide grip

130KG x 8 (x4)

*close grip cable row*

56 x 8 (x4)

*OHP*

40KG x 10 (8 sets of various grips and angles)

*bent over flies*

8KG x 10 (x3)

51 sets in 70 minutes. lol. And i'm supposed to the low volume strength guy


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Will be interesting to see how it works for you. Will you be sticking to this approach?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

no plans to change.

Although i watched Warrior again and it made me want to pick up MMA again. :lol: i'm so fickle


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I had what felt like a ****ty workout yesterday, but in reflection it wasn't bad, but I didn't enjoy it. Can't win them all.

*Hang Clean*

80 x F, x 3 x F

just gave up on these.

*Decline Bench*

80 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5

110 x 3

115 x 3, x 2 (wanted 2 sets of 3)

*pull ups*

BW + 14KG x 5 (x3)

*Hammer strength row - palms together grip*

150KG x 5 (x3) - these went very well.

then went home and had 2 sirloin steaks to cheer me up.

My diet has been rubbish recently. I've been travelling a lot with work and leaving it too late to get to the station and buy healthy food.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

You in the 70's yet mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> You in the 70's yet mate?


don't think so. Probably closer to where i started lol. WEll not that bad. I'm getting back into hardcore mode on Tuesday. I will hopefully have a new phone then too


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Evening pie face. Hope all is well. You ever ran westside barbell routine? Cracking on with it in couple of weeks. Looks fairly solid routine!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Evening pie face. Hope all is well. You ever ran westside barbell routine? Cracking on with it in couple of weeks. Looks fairly solid routine!


I incorporate a lot of their concepts and the general attitude into my training.

My power days in my PHAT training are closer to westside ME days that they are Laynes example


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Lower power*

*Deadlifts*

100KG x 5 (x2)

140KG x 5

160kG x 5

180KG x 3

190KG x 3

200KG x 2 (I think i could have got an ugly 3rd, but not worth it without a belt)

I got greedy and should have done 195KG, but 180 went up without too much trouble

*Squats*

can remember the ramp ups i did but worked up to a top set of

130KG x 5

*Front Squats*

60KG x 5

80KG x 5

90KG x 5

100KG x 5

not a bad work out. My first 200KG deadlift this year and respectable supplementary lifts. Could have done more on both the squats, but I'm trying to hold down the intensity of the assistance lifts. Which appears to be helping so will try and hold my ego in check


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Strong as always. What're you PBs for the main 3?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Strong as always. What're you PBs for the main 3?


all time PBs

B: 120

S: 160

DL:210

to be destroyed this year :clap:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I did MMA training last night. I'm in pieces. I look like i've had a tickling competition with Freddie Kreuger and clearly lost. Oh well

*Chest and Arms*

Was tough getting out of bed today

*Speed Bench*

70KG x 3 (x6) maybe a little too heavy still, or possible I didn't warm up enough

*DB Bench*

40KG x 8, x7, x7

*Incline Bench rest paused*

60KG x 20, x 12, x 12

*EZ Curl preacher*

40KG x 8, x 7, x 7

*Skulls*

50KG x 8, x 7, x 7

then some push downs to finish and a pathetic weight I had to lower 3 times


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

A little hungover and tired today. Unplanned pub crawl with the missus. :beer:

Wasn't up for the gym, but dragged my sorry booty there.

Some good classic house on the speakers too.

*LEGS*

*Squat*

120KG x 8 (x3)

*Good mornings*

60, 80, 90 x 8

100KG x 10

Then some light machine stuff.

Not great, but another session in the bank. Morning + legs and no ECA is not easy for me.

I'm getting back on the cutting train next week. Not sure how I go about training. I am thinking i might cut down the days in the gym and start doing more sport. Now that the suns out I am getting the itch to be more active. It was so easy when i was in Sydney. a 10K run by the coast whilst the sun glistens off the water and watching whales and surfers is not really 'challenging' is it?

Call me mental, but I wish Rugby was a summer sport in the UK, playing on decent pictures early morning would be great fun and won't interfer with football season


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Get some buddies together, run some circuits then have a game of sevens or something mate.

Totally agree about being active now the weathers changing, I'm fighting the urge to run more....


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Get some buddies together, run some circuits then have a game of sevens or something mate.
> 
> Totally agree about being active now the weathers changing, I'm fighting the urge to run more....


my lungs hurt just thinking of sevens.

*back*

*Speed rows*

70KG x 3 (x6)

*Speed OHP*

45Kg x 3 (x6)

*Row*

105KG x 8 (x3) - a little too heavy form wasn't great

*Yates rows*

90KG x8 (x3)

Chins - 4 sets

*DB press*

30KG x 10, x 8, x 7, x4

*OHP*

40KG x 10 (x4)

*Fluff*

face pulls

rear flies


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice pressing bud.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Upper power*

just a a cheeky little one as I had plans for a pub crawl with the missus lol

*cleans*

80KG x 4

I seem to have gone to **** on these, always ****es me off.

*Incline bench*

90KG x 5 (x3) getting respectable now

then I did some chins focusing on speed and some shoulder presses on the hammer strength 80KG

Nothing to exciting or impressive except the incline who cares. Going to step up the cardio this week


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice session, mate.

Can you get enough speed and hight on chins to do muscle ups? One ove my goals to be able to do some.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Nice session, mate.
> 
> Can you get enough speed and hight on chins to do muscle ups? One ove my goals to be able to do some.


I think i could to be fair. I'm pretty sure i could if i do kipping nonsense. lol

*lower power*

*Box squat*

a lot of warms up as it was early

130KG x 3

140KG x 3

150KG x 3 - my god the last rep was tough i have no clue how i will do 152.5 in 2 weeks. But we'll see how we get on.

*Front squats*

100KG x 5

105KG x 5

105KG x 5

*FLuff*

pull throughs and Abs

I'm going to try and cut down to 3 days a week and follow a ULU. I know it will probably end up a 4 day ULUL, but we'll see. I'm going to start registering for more MMA and BJJ session. MMA tonight whoop whoop


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Cardio Log

last night MMA

today 30 minutes cross trainer AM with some stretching of my groin and hip flexor muscles which made me feel 10 years younger lol. I must do this more!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Cardio Log
> 
> last night MMA
> 
> today 30 minutes cross trainer AM with some stretching of my groin and hip flexor muscles which made me feel 10 years younger lol. I must do this more!


Try foam rolling your hip flexor, helped me a lot when I hurt my hip.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

My goodness, life is busy at the moment.

My upper session was short because I had a meeting in Bristol and couldn't miss the train and it was fecking busy in the gym.

*FRIDAY UPPER*

*DB Bench*

40KG x 10, x 8, x 8 (seemed to have stalled at high reps)

*Rack lock outs* - new exercise for me

60KG x 5

80KG x 5

100KG x 5

110KG x 5

120KG x 5

I didn't expect to do as well at that. I'm not sure whether the rack was set too high or my triceps are stronger than I thought? Will stick with it until i stall and maybe lower after. I will do some research in the mean time

Chins

BW x 10 (x4)

*SATURDAY*

*Lower + Shoulders*

Made up for the little workout yesterday with a big one today.

*Speed Squats*

80KG x 2 (x7) - done every minute

*Squat*

120KG x 10 (x3) - mega tough

*Dimell deadlifts* (Dynamic partial deadlifts. From just below knee, locking out as quickly as possible

100KG - 5 sets 8-10 reps

*DB Shoulder press*

30KG x 10 (x3) - went up pretty easy, happy.

*Shoulder isolations*

facepulls

cables raises (side and rare delts)

DB raises

*Single leg work*

Leg press

Ham curls

Glute extention machine

--3 sets on each leg. All dynamic, not heavy weights.

My left leg is so much weaker than my right. This definitely needs address.

Now to eat and clean the house. Rock n roll


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Re rack lookout mate. Are you literally pressing it off the pins or down to catchers? I'll be doing board pressing post comp


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Re rack lookout mate. Are you literally pressing it off the pins or down to catchers? I'll be doing board pressing post comp


off pins


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a quick *Upper Power*today

*Speed Decline*

60KGx 3 (x6)

*Incline Bench*

92.5KG x 5 (x3) *PR*

*Underhand rows*

100KG x 5 (x3) - easy

*OHP*

60KG x 5 (x3)

*Low pulley row*

setting 63 x 10 (x3)

did a few other bits faffing about, but nothing worth noting


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Lower power*

i did a minimal session as i had 2 hours MMA training after :death:

*Deadlift*

was working in with someone so was a little rushed and didn't rest or warm up as slowly as I normally would.

180KG x 5

200KG x 3 (extra rep on last session)

*Front squat*

110KG x 4 (was aiming for 5, but didn't have catchers on the rack and didn't want to take the risk of failing)

*Reverse lunges*

40, 50, 60 x 5 each leg

Getting back into the swing of things with the grappling, but still ****e. Woke up aching this morning. Age is a bitch


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In other news. I have moved down a notch on my jeans and I also have a new iphone so we might see some progress photo's now for you homos


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Under 80 kg. after steaks and chips too for lunch.

Best way to celebrate?

Brutal cardio and more steak and potatoes


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Well considering I drank **** loads of water in the morning and night before and ate, what according to Tesco's is a triple serving of new potatoes with my fillet steak i came in bang on 80KG if slightly under. Which is a massive boost.

I am aching at the moment from training so much and hurt my back today, hopefully it's just a minor one. It sucks being old

*Upper*

trying to keep the volume down with so much other stuff going on.

yesterdays calories were 2000K according to MFP, but i did 500 cals on the cross trainer.

*OHP*

65KG x 5 (x3) hurt my back on the last rep. My back was already ore but got stuck half way on the last rep. Powered through, but i lost tightness in more core and put too much pressure on my spine.

*Rack Lock outs*

100KG x 5

120KG x 5 (x2)

wow, tough as hell. I feel a different sireness in my triceps. Right in the centre which can only be a good thing.

I did 6 x 10 pull ups different grips, was aiming for 10 sets, but my back was hurting too much.

then did some cable shoulder fluff.

I did some foam rolling on my back and it wasn't horrific so hopefully it' just a little bruising and i'll be back to best for monday. No more lifting this week. (well i'll try)

I have a new phone now so will look to get some progress photos up soon


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good workout, mate, hope your back settles down.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good workout, mate, hope your back settles down.


Cheers mate, starting to feel better already. although i keep stretching around like an owl all the time


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Cheers mate, starting to feel better already. although i keep stretching around like an owl all the time


Lol My wife's always telling me off for stretching like that in public, I do it now more to annoy her than anything else!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Was tempted to do a double session, but chose to walk home instead. Come to think of it. I walks to the gym then to work this morning them home. That's 1.15 hours of walking on top of the gym. That's a few extra cals.

Smashed loads of chilli but should be in my cals target


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

going well pal :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Cardio*

just did 30 mins cardio.

My back is feeling ****ed. Not sure what I have done to it, but it doesn't feel good. Hopefully I will good for monday. I am supposed to play in a corporate football competition on Sunday. I might have to limit myself to cameos (which is good because i am $hite)

I have dinner with old friends tonight, dinner round the sister in laws tomorrow and this football event will no doubt involve drinks especially as it's last day of the football season and it's going to no doubt end in tears for us Tottenham fans.

Will do my best to weigh in under 80 on Monday, but it may be a struggle. I'll aim for 79KG, by next saturday


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Have you heard of 'deep heat' spray? I use it all the time, helps with doms and back aches.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Have you heard of 'deep heat' spray? I use it all the time, helps with doms and back aches.


Good thinking!

I've been foam rolling loads which helps. I got the misus to walk and stand on my back last night lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Good thinking!
> 
> I've been foam rolling loads which helps. I got the misus to walk and stand on my back last night lol


Put the deep heat on, wait for it to start getting warm, then foam roll, it's awesomeeeeeee


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey mate. Catching up...Good to see you going sub 80kg. Eating some good food there too 

Dont mention back pains. Growing old sucks!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Having the weekend off. Really hard not going to the gym. When I wake up my neck and back are so sore.

Had a massive evening of cals yesterday.

Evening meal was a duck and foie gras burger with chips fried in duck fat. Bottle of wine, a desert wine and half a creme brûlée.

Traditional body building food


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm a fool. I went to watch my work play in a footie tournament. Ended up with my boots on. Still good cardio. Snake about my diet after. Mostly chips booze then chocolate.

I ate about 2000 cals of pasta on sat night but kept it under maintenance yesterday was not good.

My bad is still really sore. Foam rolling is keeping it manageable, but will have to see a physio after pay day.

Will train around around it though and not go to heavy. Really annoyed. My lifts had been moving well 

Chest and arms today

Incline 80 x10 x(x4)

The other stuff around the 10 rep range

Curls

Machine chest

Tri extensions

Boo hoo


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Todays macros


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Foam rolling morning and night it helping loads.

Weighed in at 79.5kg today. Remarkable considering the weekend. But piemans magic diet seems to work :lol:

Back is too sore for weights so did some ultra light cardio, abs and stretching


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Less than 1700 cals today. Doesn't feel like that at all. I feel stuffed especially after a 1k evening meal. Lamb steaks. Yummy

Sure I ate more protein than this too.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well done on the weight loss, mate. Sorry about the back though, where abouts is the pain? Have you tried a tennis ball? I find the foam roller great for general loosening, but if I've got a bad knot, the tennis ball is much more effective.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Well done on the weight loss, mate. Sorry about the back though, where abouts is the pain? Have you tried a tennis ball? I find the foam roller great for general loosening, but if I've got a bad knot, the tennis ball is much more effective.


Thanks bro. I've ordered a spiky massage ball from amazon. Should be heRe for the weekend. Gave the gym a miss today. Feel like poo.

I am walking to and from which is 35 mins. So I'm doing something.

I've got a physio booked for Tuesday too

The pain was around my upper middle spine, but the muscle pain is now by the right side of my right rhomboid. It affects my neck movement and cause pain there too.

How's training?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

macros for today


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Back and neck pains are the worst cant avoid moving them


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Back and neck pains are the worst cant avoid moving them


Especially in my sleep


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Still not training properly, however I did do broga this morning. which is ****ing tough. I might add. Its more isometric holds than stretching.

It was a specially focus on legs today which is really nice with my tight hips.

I'm also under 79KG as well. The weight is falling off. I'm going to have a massive refeed from Friday night to Saturday lunch.

It's annoying as i don't look as cut as i hoped at this weight as i was expecting. I found my old before and after pictures from my time in Oz and my after photos, were actually better than I remember. That has given me new motivation to beat it even more. looks like i might have to go even lower this time. I got to 76.7 in my avi. I will try and beat that.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Thanks bro. I've ordered a spiky massage ball from amazon. Should be heRe for the weekend. Gave the gym a miss today. Feel like poo.
> 
> I am walking to and from which is 35 mins. So I'm doing something.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the ball and physio should tease it out a bit! I don't know if you can get your back cracked with the prob's you mentioned, but it works wonders for me. Though I agree with your opinion of chiropractors on the whole "all illness is linked to your spine" stuff. But for a bad back, I love a bit of crack! Lol

Training's going good, cheers. Getting some good PR's despite my lifestyle of late.

Hate to admit it, but you've converted me! Do I have to come live in your commune/cult now?


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Can someone tell me how do I put a profile pic up please I don't c were it gives me the option to upload a pic ???????


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Still not training properly, however I did do broga this morning.


Yoga for bros?


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Yoga for bros?


How do I put a profile picture up pleas someone tell me?????


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yoga for bros?


That's the shizz


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Hopefully the ball and physio should tease it out a bit! I don't know if you can get your back cracked with the prob's you mentioned, but it works wonders for me. Though I agree with your opinion of chiropractors on the whole "all illness is linked to your spine" stuff. But for a bad back, I love a bit of crack! Lol
> 
> Training's going good, cheers. Getting some good PR's despite my lifestyle of late.
> 
> Hate to admit it, but you've converted me! Do I have to come live in your commune/cult now?


I wish I could get my back cracked but money is going on physio instead. Maybe he can do it.

This evening I cooked like a boss. Spent 3 hours making sauce for tomorrow. Made 2kg of meat ball mix. Lamb, beef Parmesan and fresh herbs since you asked. Going to buy fresh pasta tomorrow and have an epic refeed Italiano style.

Tonight's dinner was slow cooked braised beef and sweet potato fries. Cooked in 2 hours, eaten in2 mins


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

For lunch I had a a chicken escalope in a focaccia with jalapeno, cheese and chorizo. Almost brought the office down.

Carbs? No half chicken?

would have taken a photo, but i ate it it 2 seconds. Let the refeed begin


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> For lunch I had a a chicken escalope in a focaccia with jalapeno, cheese and chorizo. Almost brought the office down.
> 
> Carbs? No half chicken?
> 
> would have taken a photo, but i ate it it 2 seconds. Let the refeed begin


Mmm sounds tasty.

For your refeeds mate. Do you hit approx macros with higher carbs or just have what you want that day?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Mmm sounds tasty.
> 
> For your refeeds mate. Do you hit approx macros with higher carbs or just have what you want that day?


I don't really have macro targets. During diet days, i try and eat as little calories as possible whilst getting enough protein in (I tend to hit fat anyway as most of my protein comes from meat ). Off days I just eat whatever i want.

If i was more serious, i would count, but if you can make good progress without, why let it get in the way of a good time. I'm not going to go mad this time anyway. will be under or around 3K cals both today and tomorrow and i'm going clubbing today so might not have a huge appetite in the evening


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I don't really have macro targets. During diet days, i try and eat as little calories as possible whilst getting enough protein in (I tend to hit fat anyway as most of my protein comes from meat ). Off days I just eat whatever i want.
> 
> If i was more serious, i would count, but if you can make good progress without, why let it get in the way of a good time. I'm not going to go mad this time anyway. will be under or around 3K cals both today and tomorrow and i'm going clubbing today so might not have a huge appetite in the evening


I'm jealous that you can do that man lol. I have an enormous appetite and if i didn't count then god knows how much i would eat lol. Even monitoring what i eat i still get skinnyfat :laugh:

Have a good time clubbing mate. :beer:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I'm jealous that you can do that man lol. I have an enormous appetite and if i didn't count then god knows how much i would eat lol. Even monitoring what i eat i still get skinnyfat :laugh:
> 
> Have a good time clubbing mate. :beer:


My diet is pretty much this.

Mon -Thu

AM - as little as possible, mainly a little fruit and coffee

Lunch - half a rotisserie chicken or two breast quarter (depends whats available or on special) nando sauce, some leafy salad stuff

Dinner - a normal dinner but with a massive protein (different meat each day), lots of veg, some carbs, again all varying depending on how cheffy i or the bird feels

When you eat 70-80g of protein in one meal for lunch and little carbs, the 2nd meal fill me up a lot once you adjust. So a 1K Cal meal feels ginormous especially with fibros carbs.

So by Friday PM i've created a 5K cal deficit based on my BMR, the large cal day seems to defy science. Either it goes straight to replenish glycogen that is used for greater effort in work outs, or it sends my metabolism into overdrive or both. Either way, I have been losing nearly a KG a week when i stick to it.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Cheers mate all very interesting stuff. I like how it doesnt take over you and you can enjoy life and still be in good nick and not worrying about minor little details.

I'm going to dig out your cutting thread again and have a read of that also. :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Cheers mate all very interesting stuff. I like how it doesnt take over you and you can enjoy life and still be in good nick and not worrying about minor little details.
> 
> I'm going to dig out your cutting thread again and have a read of that also. :thumbup1:


Without sounding like a bell end. I can't believe people don't try out my protocol more. It honestly feels like cheating it works so well


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Without sounding like a bell end. I can't believe people don't try out my protocol more. It honestly feels like cheating it works so well


You've probably got to know your own body very well and have a good feel for what's right. Something a lot of others havent developed (or are scared to)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The first step of knowing is trying


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Did a quick tally of daily cals. Just over 3k, mainly carbs and fat. Woke up starving (lol) and tucking into a bacon bagel and fresh coffee now


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tried incline then machine press. Had to leave the gym because my back didn't feel good.

I'm pretty annoyed. I think it's going to be weeks out. Really ****ed off


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Were you using a belt in the overhead pressing?

I hurted my back overhead pressing a while ago and I'm reluctant to try it again.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Nope. Definitely form related. Which fell apart as I muscled up the last rep


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Seeing as lifting is out for a few weeks at least I might close this log down and start a new one once fit again


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Bad news mate. Whereabouts have you injured?

Always seems to be the way when things are going well.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It feels like my right rhomboid but deep down as if its underneath it


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Tried incline then machine press. Had to leave the gym because my back didn't feel good.
> 
> I'm pretty annoyed. I think it's going to be weeks out. Really ****ed off


Really sorry to hear you're still suffering, mate. Did the physio not help any?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Really sorry to hear you're still suffering, mate. Did the physio not help any?


Didn't go to the physio. It was feeling fine Monday. So I thought. Not the best £70 I tried to save lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

To top it off I have a cold.

On the bright side I had a Gaucho lunch on company expense


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Didn't go to the physio. It was feeling fine Monday. So I thought. Not the best £70 I tried to save lol


Yeah, I find it painful parting with £45 when I need a going over, £70 would kill me! Lol

I'm sure you won't be out of action for long, a while back I spent nearly a month having to slap deep heat on my shoulder to get through the sessions, 1 deep tissue massage and it was gone!

A very very long shot that might be worth a try, worked for me once when I'd fvcked my back, worked once for my dad too, is 1 armed push-ups. I'd pulled something in my back which wasn't getting better, so thought I'd be good as I'd been training hard, and took an entire week off training to let it heal. End of the week and it was no better at all, I was so p1ssed off I thought fvck it, I've tried resting you now I'm gonna punish you. (I get VERY p1ssy whe. I can't train! Lol) as I lowered down into the first rep there was a load of clicking and cracking in my ribs and back, and the pain was gone! The muscles still felt a bit tender but I could feel the cause of the pain was gone, and the next day I was right as rain. So, doubtful it'll work, but maybe worth a go, as long as you don't feel it'll mess you up more.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's 70 for the first one. 45 after.

I might look into deep tissue massages for prices too


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

lol, if i do go the tbol route. Here is the perfect mystery container

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/complete-t-booster.html


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Injuries are so annoying shame as all was going well. Wont she notice your ball shrinkage?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

1200 cal LISS time for brekkie


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

cutting again


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

That ended up being my only meal. What are macros in 30 red stripes


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol. Were you still hangover free after all that mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Lol. Were you still hangover free after all that mate?


Not quite. Lol. Also got through some Bolivian ECA 

Had 2bacon bagels for brekkie then a gammon roast (delicious). Desert was not exactly 'clean'


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Not quite. Lol. Also got through some Bolivian ECA
> 
> Had 2bacon bagels for brekkie then a gammon roast (delicious). Desert was not exactly 'clean'


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Define clean? If it hasnt been on the floor our taken from the bin then i say its clean :laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Speedy recovery mate.... Bad times.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I literally have been binge eating since the weekend. I really need to get a hold of thing. No excuses. Man up pieman


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I literally have been binge eating since the weekend. I really need to get a hold of thing. No excuses. Man up pieman


I find it damn near impossible to keep to my diet if I can't train, and I am a real chocoholic. I feel your pain!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I find it damn near impossible to keep to my diet if I can't train, and I am a real chocoholic. I feel your pain!


Just cooked meatballs a few of mates. Keep forgetting to take pictures. Was yummy though.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Just cooked meatballs a few of mates. Keep forgetting to take pictures. Was yummy though.


Sounds good, I had a chilli and aubergine pasta, followed by half a chocolate orange for the vitamin C!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I got physio today. Why did I wait. I feel alive again


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I got physio today. Why did I wait. I feel alive again


Brilliant mate, did they give you a diagnosis or just massage out some knots?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It was a collection of a load I'd problems rather than a single one. But all muscular which is better than a joint issue.

A lot has to do with my ****ty bone structure


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, glad you got it sorted, mate!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just woke up again. Pain city


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Still waking up with pain, but managed 1 hour cross trainer and 1 hour walking.

Did some press ups and a few chins and all felt good. So positive signs.

Will stay off the heavy lifting until Monday at the earliest. But things looking better. Another physio trip planned for weds too


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hows it going mate? Hope youre better for Monday.

Any updates on the oral cycle front?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Hows it going mate? Hope youre better for Monday.
> 
> Any updates on the oral cycle front?


I have the shizz. But holding off until i am fit.

The source recently offered me a crash price for more stock (amazing prices) which is normally an alarm bell, but he reassured me it was to get out the game quick because he has information that he might get investigated by the fuzz. Fingers crossed the gear is gtg.

The pain was there this morning, but slightly less. Physio booked tomorrow. I am trying to lose a few pounds and do loads are cardio this week and next and we will see how we get on Monday week.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I have the shizz. But holding off until i am fit.
> 
> The source recently offered me a crash price for more stock (amazing prices) which is normally an alarm bell, but he reassured me it was to get out the game quick because he has information that he might get investigated by the fuzz. Fingers crossed the gear is gtg.
> 
> The pain was there this morning, but slightly less. Physio booked tomorrow. I am trying to lose a few pounds and do loads are cardio this week and next and we will see how we get on Monday week.


One word mate...

YEEES!

Cant wait to see how it goes.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> One word mate...
> 
> YEEES!
> 
> Cant wait to see how it goes.


Haha

Not sure what to expect from 75mg of tbol and 25mg proviron for 7 weeks. I'm not going too hard


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Haha
> 
> Not sure what to expect from 75mg of tbol and 25mg proviron for 7 weeks. I'm not going too hard


Crazy Gains! 

At least you shoukd be able to keep it all well concealed anyway mate.

I'm considering joining the club again myself later in the year maybe. Will see. The earliest i can go on again safely would be mid-august anyway. I think id be looking to keep the cycle shorter next time to keep sides at a minimum. It was only around 10 onwards last time i got cramping, acne etc. Will see if i can actually cut first and be over 11stone lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Crazy Gains!
> 
> At least you shoukd be able to keep it all well concealed anyway mate.
> 
> I'm considering joining the club again myself later in the year maybe. Will see. The earliest i can go on again safely would be mid-august anyway. I think id be looking to keep the cycle shorter next time to keep sides at a minimum. It was only around 10 onwards last time i got cramping, acne etc. Will see if i can actually cut first and be over 11stone lol.


have considered the pieman diet? super low days with periodic high cal days?

I've had a weird day diet wise, tonight needs to be pretty much pure protein.

Breakfast, Pastry and coffee (needed some cheering up after bad news)

Lunch - fishcakes, duck egg and salad (client entertaining)

mind you, yesterday was very protein heavy

Half a chicken

half a roast gammon joint with 2 eggs on top + veg.

ws 79.2 on the scales, which is not bad after 3 weeks off dieting and loads of booze


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I honestly dont think i could do any low cal days. Im the kind of guy who was hungry eating 4000cals. Im starving right now as i write. Im also quite regimental with how i do/prepare things (apart from when im with my daughter)

Some interesting foods on the diet there mate.

Hows the bodyfat levels currently?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

No clue. Quite bloated at the moment. Under 15. Will take a picture Monday week. Hope I can get bottom abs showing by then a bit.

Did a girl routine today lol high rep leg MACHINE circuit. Including good girl bad girl machines.

Some press ups and some boxing on the bags


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Subbed to this mate 

Always liked your no bull$hit posts/advice!

Would stock up on taurine for that cycle mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Subbed to this mate
> 
> Always liked your no bull$hit posts/advice!
> 
> Would stock up on taurine for that cycle mate


Gets delivered tomorrow 

Not sure whether to start a new journal or keep going with this one when I go nuclear


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow. First ECA is 3 weeks.

Buzzing my tits off lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Gets delivered tomorrow
> 
> Not sure whether to start a new journal or keep going with this one when I go nuclear


I'd start a new 'first cycle' one, then return to this when you're done


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Would you recommend eca mate? Ive read about this a few times, including home made versions lol.

Oh and yeah, start a new journal when you start the orals. New chapter new journal


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Would you recommend eca mate? Ive read about this a few times, including home made versions lol.
> 
> Oh and yeah, start a new journal when you start the orals. New chapter new journal


I love ECA. I've always been a caffine addict though, so i actually find it pleasurable some find it intense.

It helps with appetite, i have no some down and no jitters. It makes training in the morning fasted a treat no a chore. I got a UGL lab called zion labs for convinience


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have been thinking about routines when I get on it.

Will most likely stick to what i know with more volume

Thinking of the best routine and calories to start with.

I'm thinking of PHAT or ULUL + extra arms and calves or a PPL 3 times a week.

I might even consider a few weeks at the end doing a brosplit for ****s and giggles.

It depends on how much fat i can shift in the next few weeks on how much i raise the calories. i was 79 at my last weigh and would be happy with 80KG lean (which would involved weight more with 4-5% less BF.

but it's just 7 weeks at a moderate does so i am keeping my expectation low. Ideally i would like to start from 77.5KG and 12% and finish at 80KG and 10%.

my arms, back and legs actually look pretty lean, i just keep on my fat on the front like some lardy baby holder


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Got some Eca tempted to try one just to see if I get a buzz from it, no pre workout I tried seemed to do much even the ones people make out are strong. Do you use chesteeze or buy an Eca stack? Looking forward to you starting a cycle expecting some big deads if your back recovers!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Just read other posts about Eca, I should read everything before asking questions.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Physio. So painful. But so good


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll look further into this eca malarkey lol. Appetite supression sounds good with my hunger. I could also be doing with the pick up in the morning with am training.

Much like kingdale - PWOs never worked for me. I got a sample of craze from my mate recently and nothing!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I just had to force my food down would help with hunger. Text my mate saying he could have this Eca or I would have sent it to you if I had seen this first.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol. I'm closing to running out of ECA.

Clen is doing little for me.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Never tried clen hoping I get on with that better. Clen and t3's together is ment to be good. What dosage of clen do you use?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I just had to force my food down would help with hunger. Text my mate saying he could have this Eca or I would have sent it to you if I had seen this first.


:laugh: Funnily enough I was actually going to ask you after you said that mate haha. Not to worry though i can get a hold of some dymetradine if i decide to try it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Never tried clen hoping I get on with that better. Clen and t3's together is ment to be good. What dosage of clen do you use?


80mg of Chinese clen. If your mate does take the ECA. I'll swap it it


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I'll look further into this eca malarkey lol. Appetite supression sounds good with my hunger. I could also be doing with the pick up in the morning with am training.
> 
> Much like kingdale - PWOs never worked for me. I got a sample of craze from my mate recently and nothing!


Green tea sorts my hunger out for a bit, but if I add 2 thermopure from MP I don't feel hungry for hours, could try that?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Green tea makes my tummy rumble. Lol. I'm the only person I've ever heard of experience that


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Funny experience at the physio. My back was do tight it bent a needle when she was doing acupuncture.

I'm really enjoy the physio. I've not had this much neck movement in years. Still have one area that feels sore all the time. It's right under my shoulder blade so it's hard to treat


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Funny experience at the physio. *My back was do tight it bent a needle when she was doing acupuncture. *
> 
> I'm really enjoy the physio. I've not had this much neck movement in years. Still have one area that feels sore all the time. It's right under my shoulder blade so it's hard to treat


Did you look her and say 'yeah, I deadlift'


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Green tea sorts my hunger out for a bit, but if I add 2 thermopure from MP I don't feel hungry for hours, could try that?


Ive tried green tea mate and it didnt help either. Never tried thermopure though. Does that stuff work?

I reckon i could eat 5000cals daily and still be hungry :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Taking cardio into account. I've had 2 days thus week where I've had net <1k calories


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Taking cardio into account. I've had 2 days thus week where I've had net <1k calories


Starving much


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

not for long


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I can bro too


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> View attachment 124814
> I can bro too


This looks very tasty!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Today's gym session was 1 hour on the cross trainer and then fat girl circuits on the machines for upper body.

All felt good.

That's gym for the week done. Off to the south west for work and please.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> 80mg of Chinese clen. If your mate does take the ECA. I'll swap it it


Don't take 80mg of clen please hahah!

I know simple typo big Si just jesting 

Just wanted to pop in see what you're on with, you're a fantastic contributor to this site tbf posts are really good and well thought out.

Always tend to agree with what you say, just thought I'd let you know!

Keep on keeping on!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Don't take 80mg of clen please hahah!
> 
> I know simple typo big Si just jesting
> 
> ...


Lol. You know what I mean 

Cheers mate. Means a lot from a top lad like you


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Ive tried green tea mate and it didnt help either. Never tried thermopure though. Does that stuff work?
> 
> I reckon i could eat 5000cals daily and still be hungry :lol:


They suppress hunger well for me and they're pretty cheap. Even though they're a pill they leave a horrible taste in your mouth (you'll see what I mean if you try them)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I guess last night was my carb up. Went out with friends for dinner and had some lovely Indonesian noodles. My GF turned up late and wanted dinner so ended up going for Italian too and had another 2 course meal. All after 8 pints.

Saying that. Just had 10 pieces of sushi and going to a party. Might have to get some 'appetite suppressants' later.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Not a successful cutting weekend. Diet of solid booze. The missus left the chicken for Sunday lunch on the underground too. Lol

However no back pain on waking up today.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds good, should hopefully be able to start training properly again soon. You knocking the booze on the head for your cycle?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Not a successful cutting weekend. Diet of solid booze. The missus left the chicken for Sunday lunch on the underground too. Lol
> 
> However no back pain on waking up today.


Aghhhh get you're head in the game big so 

Not to worry positive is no back pain! When's the fun begin?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Sounds good, should hopefully be able to start training properly again soon. You knocking the booze on the head for your cycle?


It was a good mates Birthday so it would have been rude not to drink.

I will hopefully be back in fully training next week and kick things off then. I will be trying out the barbell tonight


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Will try and cut out the booze on cycle. It should enforce some more discipline


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> It was a good mates Birthday so it would have been rude not to drink.
> 
> I will hopefully be back in fully training next week and kick things off then. I will be trying out the barbell tonight


Of course nothing wrong with a good drink, going to be stopping for my cut though :crying:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Will try and cut out the booze on cycle. It should enforce some more discipline


I would try, I can tell a huge difference in my training when I go a couple of months no booze. I get terrible hangovers though usually really mess up my training.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't really get hangovers.

On Saturday I ate once. Had about 15 drinks. Got on it. Fry up Sunday. Bag of mintrals on the train home and went for a jog whilst the missus died in bed lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Survived a workout.

This **** might be happening


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad to hear your getting through your injury, when does the cycle begin?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> Glad to hear your getting through your injury, when does the cycle begin?


Looks like Monday. Could do witha few more weeks of cutting, but lets get this show on the road


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

A bit of fasted cardio today. Press ups. Abs. Mobility work. Walk to work.

Weight was 77.6. Keeps dropping


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> A bit of fasted cardio today. Press ups. Abs. Mobility work. Walk to work.
> 
> Weight was 77.6. Keeps dropping


nice work mate.

How fars your walk to work?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> nice work mate.
> 
> How fars your walk to work?


30-35 mins direct. or 35-40 via the gym net time.

The only issue is post gym and ECA is with a backpack on is a sweaty back.

I walk at least on way everyday so it all adds up too


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 30-35 mins direct. or 35-40 via the gym net time.
> 
> The only issue is post gym and ECA is with a backpack on is a sweaty back.
> 
> I walk at least on way everyday so it all adds up too


I'm impressed. My commutes about 10 or so miles so i think i'm screwed for that lol.

Tell me about bag induced sweat. 5 mins from my gym to work and im soaking!

I join the ECA club this week mate so might get even worse as well.

Things still positive on the injury front?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I'm impressed. My commutes about 10 or so miles so i think i'm screwed for that lol.
> 
> Tell me about bag induced sweat. 5 mins from my gym to work and im soaking!
> 
> ...


A lot of my mates cycle to work, i would definitely consider that when i move further out. Things are looking good on the injury front. I was a little tight after the workout. I went a little too heavy on row like a **** (90KG x 5 x 5), but no pain in the morning.

I am going to give the legs a workout tomorrow and have another appointment in the evening with the physio. Hopefully the last for a while.

I got some more ZMA too and last night I had some crazy vivid dreams that seemed to go on forever. I swear it was like watching a zombie movie at one point. ha ha ha


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

ZMA is great when you havent used it in a whike i think. Having used it consistently now for a long time i dont get those lsd cartoon coloured dreams lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Today's mental dream. Russians nuked the world. Whilst I helped my sister off smack.

Part of it. Took place inside a giant game of Breakout.

Mental.

Survived. Legs today. 100kg box squats. 60kg RDLs and some machine fluff. Lotsa stretching and rolling after


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Today's mental dream. Russians nuked the world. Whilst I helped my sister off smack.
> 
> Part of it. Took place inside a giant game of Breakout.
> 
> ...


looks good mate 

How much zma are you taking? Ordered some myself from bulk powder to help with trensomnia!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> looks good mate
> 
> How much zma are you taking? Ordered some myself from bulk powder to help with trensomnia!


2 tabs from BP.

I don't find it helps me drift off any better? Melatonin is king for that


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> 2 tabs from BP.
> 
> I don't find it helps me drift off any better? Melatonin is king for that


Getting to sleep is no problem but staying asleep straight through the night is the problem so hopefully these will do the trick!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So all clear from the physio. Nothing major she can permanently fix left. My rhomboids alway knot up because of my spine. I just have live through it and manage it carefully

This **** is happening. I have a leaving party on Saturday for a close friend moving over seas so I will get that liver buster out the way and go live after.

My BF is higher than I planned to start at, but it is what it is.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> So all clear from the physio. Nothing major she can permanently fix left. My rhomboids alway knot up because of my spine. I just have live through it and manage it carefully
> 
> This **** is happening. I have a leaving party on Saturday for a close friend moving over seas so I will get that liver buster out the way and go live after.
> 
> My BF is higher than I planned to start at, but it is what it is.


Really glad your back's feeling better, mate. I'm looking forward to seeing what you achieve on this, 3x deadlift???


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Really glad your back's feeling better, mate. I'm looking forward to seeing what you achieve on this, 3x deadlift???


I think back rehab will mean that goal is out of reach. Which is a shame as I was back in the over 200kg club again before injury. That will probably be next year now 

I took some photos for transformation completion. I look truly awful in them. Pale, flat and small.

Thursday is me at my most depleted and the 15ft white walls in my living room are so un flattering.

It wasn't deliberate. But it might help me win!

The lighting in the hotel I stayed in sat was great. That was worthy of an 'after' picture.

I need a tan


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> 2 tabs from BP.
> 
> I don't find it helps me drift off any better?


I find i go out almostly instantly on 2 tabs of ZMA, only problem is if I'm woken up shortly after (nearly every f*cking night someone wants to ring my phone) the effect is gone and it takes me 15 minutes to get back to sleep..

Not gonna lie, the dreams are the real reason I take ZMA though.. 3 or 4 tabs and they're about as close to real life as you can get, so deep (but then you wake up feeling like ****)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> I find i go out almostly instantly on 2 tabs of ZMA, only problem is if I'm woken up shortly after (nearly every f*cking night someone wants to ring my phone) the effect is gone and it takes me 15 minutes to get back to sleep..
> 
> Not gonna lie, the dreams are the real reason I take ZMA though.. 3 or 4 tabs and they're about as close to real life as you can get, so deep (but then you wake up feeling like ****)


new invention. Off switch.

I wake up groggy, but once the ECA and i have my first coffee, i''m like it's tea time Bolivia


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> new invention. Off switch.


1 in 3 of these calls are a late night booty call.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> 1 in 3 of these calls are a late night booty call.


2 phones.

When in the early stages of a relationship, it will pay it'self back. Not that i have done such a think or condone that behavior


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I get woken up several times a night by a guy shouting that he wants to suck my wife's t1ts. The fact it's out youngest only makes it worse, as I can't go beat the [email protected] out of him. So the magistrate keep telling me!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

No longer natty.

To celebrate I did a quick chest and tris with sub par weights lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

And I have the most unbearable DOMS from 100kg box squats on Wednesday

Isthisreallife?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> No longer natty.
> 
> Congrats and all the best with it mate.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> No longer natty.
> 
> Congrats and all the best with it mate.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Well fvck knows what happened there lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome to the club, you dirty, roiding cvnt :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Medial and posterior delts and bi's. all 10 reps. Proper bro work out lol.

There was some bird who made sex whimper noises every rep with a few 'oh gods'. Really distracted me. The only thing stopping get a woody was to actually look at her. Lol. I think means it hasn't kicked in yet


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quick one for u mat,

Doing 4 days very low cal 1600/1800 then 3 days maintanance on 3000 cals,

When u dieted this way did u count cals lost on cardio and what sought of weight lost were u getting a week ?

Thanks


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Quick one for u mat,
> 
> Doing 4 days very low cal 1600/1800 then 3 days maintanance on 3000 cals,
> 
> ...


Yep. On low days.

But on high days I treated them as bonus calories lost if that makes sense? Ie In your case I wouldn't eat past maintenance


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool man thanks

I like dieting this way second time I'm trying now and still tweaking it,


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

1200 cals on the cross trainer watching the lions. Was at l12 most of the game. Had to turn it upto 15 in the second half because I was going too fast as I got excited. 1"having your heart at 170 for half an hour is good right :lol:

Sweated so much I weighed in at 77.2 before a shower. Big meal coming up


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Yo just found this, ignore my quote


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> Yo just found this, ignore my quote


Hi mate. I'm starting a new one for the rest of the cycle. This was my natty cut log and will finish tomorrow.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 1200 cals on the cross trainer watching the lions. Was at l12 most of the game. Had to turn it upto 15 in the second half because I was going too fast as I got excited. 1"having your heart at 170 for half an hour is good right :lol:
> 
> Sweated so much I weighed in at 77.2 before a shower. Big meal coming up


Holy crap mate. 170 for an hour. My watch has me near 170 going full tilt doing hiit for 20 mins :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just 170 for the last half hour. Just....lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Last day if this journal. Thanks for whoever help motivate and entertained me long the way. Please join me on my next adventure.

The missus made my first breakfast in weeks. Lots more food porn in the next journal


----------

